# Wife Wants Implants



## Dannyyyyy (4 mo ago)

Wife wants breast implants, I don't want her to get them,

I think she looks great the way she is, and I don't like the risk involved with the surgery 

Advice?


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Fake tits are fake. And they all look like ....


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Why does she want them? Does she think they are too small? Or does she have perfectly sized boobs but she wants bigger ones because she fancies them? What's the reason? Then we can talk about it...


----------



## Dannyyyyy (4 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> Why does she want them? Does she think they are too small? Or does she have perfectly sized boobs but she wants bigger ones because she fancies them? What's the reason? Then we can talk about it...


Not entirely sure, when I ask her why she just say "because I want them"

She is slim with an ample C-cup, anything bigger in my opinion will definitely look fake, if you know what I mean?

My own speculation is that her daughter is "developing" at a very rapid pace and is already larger than she is, maybe she is jealous or something?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Not entirely sure, when I ask her why she just say "because I want them"
> 
> She is slim with an ample C-cup, anything bigger in my opinion will definitely look fake, if you know what I mean?
> 
> My own speculation is that her daughter is "developing" at a very rapid pace and is already larger than she is, maybe she is jealous or something?


Sorry @Dannyyyyy but this is a relationship red flag to me. The same as it would be a red flag if a husband wanted a wife to get implants.

In my opinion (I’m not a woman so... disclaimer) There's only one reason to want larger breasts. She wants to feel better about herself, which comes from the external validation of having men and/or women look at them.

I would not be cool with that either. I would start asking the question why does she want that outside attention?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Not entirely sure, when I ask her why she just say "because I want them"
> 
> She is slim with an ample C-cup, anything bigger in my opinion will definitely look fake, if you know what I mean?
> 
> My own speculation is that her daughter is "developing" at a very rapid pace and is already larger than she is, maybe she is jealous or something?


I wouldn't accept an answer like that. She needs to tell you the real reason, then you can discuss it.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I was around 32 and had gone through a huge weight loss. I was working out constantly and had gotten down well below my goal weight. I had lost a lot of fat, and even though I was still a C cup, I couldn’t wear a bathing suit because my breasts sagged. I was single at the time, and actively NOT interested in a relationship. (broken engagement). I got implants because I had worked really hard on myself and wanted to be happy with the way I looked. I didn’t want to have to wear a cover up at the beach because my breasts were ugly. So I fixed it, so I could feel better about the way I looked and as a kind of reward for myself for working so hard for so long. I have never regretted it, that was almost 20 years ago

I don’t know your wife or what she may or may not be going through, but that is why I got them. The surgery isn’t super risky beyond the anesthesia (which always comes with risks) as long as she chooses a reputable plastic surgeon. This is definitely not something you bargain hunt for, you want someone with a good reputation who will make sure the implants fit your body size and type.

I do think she needs to be able to articulate a better answer than “I just want them.” Depending on her age, and if as you say her daughter is getting older, I would think instead of “jealous” (wow) it’s more likely that she is feeling insecure about getting older and having her sexual attractiveness end. That’s a hard thing to face. Plastic surgery will not fix that. Any decent surgeon is going to talk to her about it and ensure she’s not fighting some internal battle that she thinks this surgery will fix. It sounds harsh, but after the surgery, she won’t be younger. If that is what she’s fighting, I would honestly recommend holding off on the surgery until she conquers that (well, less conquer than accept). That doesn’t mean no surgery, it just means accepting that we have an end date and sadly, time cannot be stopped.

This is only my perspective. Take it or leave it, just trying to offer insight as another woman. I’m just a stranger on the internet with no idea what else is going on, your situation may be completely different.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Wife wants breast implants, I don't want her to get them,
> 
> I think she looks great the way she is, and I don't like the risk involved with the surgery
> 
> Advice?


My Wife has them. When she said she was thinking about it I didn't say anything one way or the other, I told her, I thought she looked great as she was but it was her decision. When she decided she was going to do it I helped research. 

The biggest thing really is finding the best surgeon. The one she decided on she went with because he was very big on his patience looking natural. People say fake boobs look fake. The real way to say it is mediocre boob jobs look fake. If you saw my wife even in a string bikini you would know she has implants. It all comes down to how good the surgeon is and not going bigger than her frame can handle and looking natural. 

The surgery itself was fairly easy in and out in a day, she was in pain for 3-4 days and back to fully normal in a couple of weeks if memory serves, it was 17 years ago now she is very happy with them still. 

It is something she should think about for a while to be sure it's not a snap decision, maybe see if she can talk to another woman who has gone through it too.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm sure there are women out there who would be jealous of anyone having larger boobs, but unless you have more of a reason to back that up, I'd assume it's not the answer. If it's related to her daughter having larger boobs than her, I'd think that would be more a feeling of inadequacy or feeling her age, rather than jealousy. You know her and the situation best though.

I think she needs to come up with a better reason than "I just want them". It's not like she's flat-chested, so why does she want to be bigger? Does she really just want them lifted? Maybe more full because of what pregnancy/breastfeeding can do? "Wrinkly" skin to be gone/less visible? Wants to fit into certain clothing better? And depending on what clothing, I'd question why. Wants to feel youthful? Wants to feel desireable (aka, male attention)? Wants it because of all these "influencers" who are showing off their new boobs? Thinks you would be more attracted to her or interested in her?

My wife has brought it up many times but her reasons aren't the right reasons. I don't want her to do it anyway, but certainly not for the reasons she has. 

At the end of the day, it's your wife's body and her choice. It doesn't have to be your paycheck or savings though. If she wants to drop $10k+ on a cosmetic surgery, then she should be saving up her spare money to pay for it.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

A C cup is great IMO. Are they sagging? Had kids, etc? How’s your marriage? 

Some women get bigger boobs for attention. That would be my concern. But if it’s more of a lift instead of going bigger, it may be a self esteem issue for her.


----------



## Dannyyyyy (4 mo ago)

SCDad01 said:


> A C cup is great IMO. Are they sagging? Had kids, etc? How’s your marriage?
> 
> Some women get bigger boobs for attention. That would be my concern. But if it’s more of a lift instead of going bigger, it may be a self esteem issue for her.


no sagging, she just wants them BIGGER


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Dannyyyyy said:


> no sagging, she just wants them BIGGER


Then I would have a big problem with it. She’s looking for attention from other men. Period.

Tell her how you feel and if she truly loves you, she won’t get them.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

SCDad01 said:


> Then I would have a big problem with it. She’s looking for attention from other men. Period.
> 
> Tell her how you feel and if she truly loves you, she won’t get them.


You don't know that, you could be right, the reason why is important because it is a big decision, but every woman has their own reason. In my experience most women do it because they want to be more confident, or simply like the look of bigger boobs themselves. Women don't make all their life decisions based on what men think.


----------



## Dannyyyyy (4 mo ago)

SCDad01 said:


> She’s looking for attention from other men. Period.


that could possibly be the reason, and i am not saying that can not be the reason,

but i dont know how you can conclude that as being 100% for sure?

maybe she just wants to feel better about herself?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Dannyyyyy said:


> that could possibly be the reason, and i am not saying that can not be the reason,
> 
> but i dont know how you can conclude that as being 100% for sure?
> 
> maybe she just wants to feel better about herself?


How old is she? Has she been working on her appearance more lately? It could be part of her achieving what she considers her ideal appearance, that was the reason my wife did it.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm just going to sit back and eat my popcorn.


----------



## Dannyyyyy (4 mo ago)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> LOL, are you actually trying to sell her the story that you're "worried about the risk of surgery?" Lame.


you might think it's lame, but there are risks with any surgery

i see you have edited your post to remove what i quoted, that is lame


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> that could possibly be the reason, and i am not saying that can not be the reason,
> 
> but i dont know how you can conclude that as being 100% for sure?
> 
> maybe she just wants to feel better about herself?


When I got mine, everyone expected that I would change into a totally different person and start flashing everyone and table dancing and all that. Those are the same people who think the only reason a woman gets into shape is to get attention from men, the only reason for makeup is attention from men and the only reason she continues to breathe in and out is to get attention from men. I’m not saying it’s definitely not that, but women do in fact do things for reasons other than to get attention from men. We actually care about looking and feeling good about ourselves and don’t glean our entire sense of self from the attention of men. 🙄😂😂😂

Seriously, though, she needs to be able to articulate a good reason. Anything is possible but if it’s really to get attention from men there will be other warning signs as well.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> that could possibly be the reason, and i am not saying that can not be the reason,
> 
> but i dont know how you can conclude that as being 100% for sure?
> 
> maybe she just wants to feel better about herself?


I too wouldn't want my wife to get implants. She is a B-cup BTW. I'm big on assessing risk vs. reward. There is most definitely risk in any surgical procedure, so I would want my wife to give me a really good reason for wanting it, more than just "because I want them". Her life is invaluable to me, so even though it is her body I would hope she would take my feelings into consideration. The money side of things does factor too. We share all our finances, so again, there would need to be some joint decision making there as well. 

I think she at least owe you a better explanation than a just because before you give your blessing.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> no sagging, she just wants them BIGGER


I don’t like this answer. (From her, not you) This does indeed point to attention seeking and bears further examination.

I’m still leaning toward middle age crisis, but I could be projecting. I don’t know her.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Dannyyyyy said:


> you might think it's lame, but there are risks with any surgery


Yet the majority of comments are not speaking of surgery risk. 🤔


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> When I got mine, everyone expected that I would change into a totally different person and start flashing everyone and table dancing and all that. Those are the same people who think the only reason a woman gets into shape is to get attention from men, the only reason for makeup is attention from men and the only reason she continues to breathe in and out is to get attention from men. I’m not saying it’s definitely not that, but women do in fact do things for reasons other than to get attention from men. We actually care about looking and feeling good about ourselves and don’t glean our entire sense of self from the attention of men. 🙄😂😂😂
> 
> Seriously, though, she needs to be able to articulate a good reason. Anything is possible but if it’s really to get attention from men there will be other warning signs as well.


I can say that every complaint my wife has about her body and everything she does to try to improve herself is for her own personal satisfaction and self confidence, with a little bit of wanting to look good for me. It isn't about attention seeking, but everyone does like to get a bit of affirmation from other too. I think OP's wife does need to come up with a better reason than she simply wants them bigger because there really are risks to the surgery.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

So they don't sag, she's already a C cup, and she wants them bigger.

How long have you been married? 

How does she treat you?


----------



## Dannyyyyy (4 mo ago)

Livvie said:


> So they don't sag, she's already a C cup, and she wants them bigger.
> 
> How long have you been married?
> 
> How does she treat you?


15 years, our relationship is great, she treats me like a king


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> 15 years, our relationship is great, she treats me like a king


Has she actually talked to a doctor to fully understand the risks?


----------



## Dannyyyyy (4 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Has she actually talked to a doctor to fully understand the risks?


she has visited several doctors to get prices, not sure if they talked about risks or not, but i would assume so


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> she has visited several doctors to get prices, not sure if they talked about risks or not, but i would assume so


Has she told you how big she wants them?


----------



## Dannyyyyy (4 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Has she told you how big she wants them?


she talks in CC amounts, so its like talking chinese to me,

but i believe it is the equivalent of a D cup, which i think is too big for her small frame

god blessed her with big ones, i wish she would be satisfied,

most women her size would be an a cup


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

300-330, if I recall, is a D. I went from a C to a D. It looked much better than I thought, I’ve always had curves even when I was thin.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> she talks in CC amounts, so its like talking chinese to me,
> 
> but i believe it is the equivalent of a D cup, which i think is too big for her small frame
> 
> ...


What is her height and weight? Sorry about asking all these questions, just trying to get a picture of what she is trying to do.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> 300-330, if I recall, is a D. I went from a C to a D. It looked much better than I thought, I’ve always had curves even when I was thin.


I'm not expert, but doesn't each letter mean 1 more inch larger? And wouldn't the CCs be different depending on where you start?


----------



## Dannyyyyy (4 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> What is her height and weight? Sorry about asking all these questions, just trying to get a picture of what she is trying to do.


Lol

I don't even know her weight 

5'6 130 would be my estimated guess


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I don’t like this answer. (From her, not you) This does indeed point to attention seeking and bears further examination.
> 
> I’m still leaning toward middle age crisis, but I could be projecting. I don’t know her.


Yes it's like anything, taking a huge step to fix something usually doesn't end well. 

But on the attention seeking it is definitely possible I don't think the OP has said anything with enough specificity to know. 

But here's a question, the surgical risks aside, women and men do all kinds of things to maintain or improve their appearance. Do I workout to seek attention from women? During the pandemic I became my wife's beautician. We bought a spray tan booth and I do her spray tans, She orders hair color kits from a place online and I do her hair color (including balayage treatment), I do her keratin treatment, I do her laser hair removal. She also does eyelash extensions, gets her brows done and on. Is everything people do for aesthetic reasons to seek the attention of people other than their spouses? No some people do it just for themselves and only themselves. 

OP thats the biggest thing you need to know for sure, is this for her, just for her. She just wants them to be bigger, why. Just say hey it's a big deal, good surgeons are very expensive (My wifes surgery was 13k 17 years ago), there are risks involved so I understand why all of a sudden. Get the answer to why and see how you feel.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Lol
> 
> I don't even know her weight
> 
> 5'6 130 would be my estimated guess


She could easily carry a D cup and it wouldn’t look like circus boobs. But still, she needs to understand that plastic surgery makes you look better, not different. And it doesn’t make you younger. Her reasons are really important.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Wouldn't bother me a bit and I wouldn't be asking her or even want her to feel like she has to justify it with me. If that's what she wants and will make her happy, fine, then I'm for it.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow so from your description she looks really good now and is able to show a nicely attractive amount of cleavage as she already is.

Remind her that going big might make her look sloppy and there is a chance the implants can become lopsided.

Read up on the downsides to implants.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Lol
> 
> I don't even know her weight
> 
> 5'6 130 would be my estimated guess


Well it doesn't sound like she is trying to do anything that is crazy and totally overboard with her appearance. I would just press her a little to really understand why she wants them. Actually, to make sure she really understands why she wants them.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Is she lacking in confidence? It sounds like a vanity project to me. But then, I'm a man.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Wife wants breast implants, I don't want her to get them,
> 
> I think she looks great the way she is, and I don't like the risk involved with the surgery
> 
> Advice?


Its her body. You can maybe give her some pros n cons from medical perspective, like they make mammograms less effective at detecting cancer. But ultimately it is her decision. Sorry.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Divorce within a year of getting fake boobs, or even moreso, weight loss surgery…… really high. Is it true in every case, no.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dannyyyyy said:


> 15 years, our relationship is great, she treats me like a king


Then consider it


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

2&out said:


> Wouldn't bother me a bit and I wouldn't be asking her or even want her to feel like she has to justify it with me. If that's what she wants and will make her happy, fine, then I'm for it.


Congratulations, you got your supplicating male feminist points for the day


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

DudeInProgress said:


> Congratulations, you got your supplicating male feminist points for the day


Thanks !


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I must admit, there were (and are) many times in my _long life_, that I wish mine were smaller.

Yes, I love the admiring glances.

I hate the fact that I have a hard time running at full tilt. They do bounce up and down, furiously, to the point of being painful.
It is not an issue when I have on my chest plate, that body armor, as it holds them in place.

In the Middle Ages, and beyond, I fought often with a sword. The damn things were an easy target for hand held weapons.
Yes, they do heal up in a few weeks, but the wounds were painful.

Men have small brains and big eyes. They only see my breasts.
I am a beautiful lady and my breasts are not my only asset.

Over the centuries, a few males lost their heads when they touched them without my permission.
These males were not exactly human, but lesser-gods from Olympus, or Hades.

A human male is weak and I can bat them away like flies.

I have no issue with any women trying to better her appearance.
It is a very competitive world.

Yes, a woman's long term health is a big concern. Find a good surgeon.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

My biggest concern other than why she wants them when she already has nice ones, is that she’d lose sensitivity and not want them played with. And I’d lose intrrrst in those boobs….
I guess I’m selfish😊


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

I don't see how its anyone's right to deny another adult what it is that they want about their body or desires to change.....I have an "unconventional" physique/appearance, and its been a topic of conversation in the past with women I have been with, well.....the short answer is always, "tough sh!t"...lol...

In most of these cases, its about insecurity.. I don't buy the logic people make about being concerned about the risks...Breast jobs now are about as routine as any other type of surgery...My guess is those people showing concern don't want any attention from other people drawn to their partner, so they object...they can't say its about their own insecurities because that sounds bad..

If she's doing it to get attention, that's concerning, but what can anyone do about it? Old guys buy Corvettes or some other crap for the same reasons and no one says anything...Does anyone think that if they had some way to stop it, that the person would all of a sudden be completely confident in their appearance? Nope..


Ive known guys that were happy their wives were overweight and rejected the idea of weight loss, for the sole reason that they didn't want other men to become interested...Its ridiculous...If you have a good relationship. what she does wont mean a crap...If it already has issues, then this may compound it, but then again, raising objections wont make it better..


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

C boobs that aren't sagging and look good.

This surgery does not compute. 


Also - boobs.

That is all.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Dannyyyyy said:


> she talks in CC amounts, so its like talking chinese to me,
> 
> but i believe it is the equivalent of a D cup, which i think is too big for her small frame
> 
> ...


One way to tell if a surgeon is good is they will tell you the max size implant he would be comfortable placing. My wife was concerned she would get it done and wish she had gone a little bit bigger. She was a B and went to a D, the range he gave her was 390-450cc. and he said he recommended a slightly under-filled 420cc. Under filling helps give the natural teardrop shape instead of the big round balloon look. She asked about going up to closer to 500cc and the doctor said he wouldn't do the surgery with that size because it wouldn't look good. His refusal to go bigger was one of the reasons she chose him. 

Has she seen a surgeon. They can do a good computer simulation of before and after. If not going to consults with a few doctors will make her think really hard about it when it's more of a reality. She will also hear all the risks and potential complications.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Evinrude58 said:


> My biggest concern other than why she wants them when she already has nice ones, is that she’d lose sensitivity and not want them played with. And I’d lose intrrrst in those boobs….
> I guess I’m selfish😊


They don't lose sensitivity as a rule, thats more the exception. My wife would have loved less sensitivity during breastfeeding, but nothing changed in that department.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

What if she has them and then you loose your attraction to your wife because of it, OP? How would you deal with that?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> She asked about going up to closer to 500cc and the doctor said he wouldn't do the surgery with that size because it wouldn't look good. His refusal to go bigger was one of the reasons she chose him.


My doctor said, "I don't do porn boobs." I think it's a sign of a good doctor if they will refuse to perform a surgery because they have ethical issues or concerns about the reasons behind it.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> One way to tell if a surgeon is good is they will tell you the max size implant he would be comfortable placing. My wife was concerned she would get it done and wish she had gone a little bit bigger. She was a B and went to a D, the range he gave her was 390-450cc. and he said he recommended a slightly under-filled 420cc. Under filling helps give the natural teardrop shape instead of the big round balloon look. She asked about going up to closer to 500cc and the doctor said he wouldn't do the surgery with that size because it wouldn't look good. His refusal to go bigger was one of the reasons she chose him.
> 
> Has she seen a surgeon. They can do a good computer simulation of before and after. If not going to consults with a few doctors will make her think really hard about it when it's more of a reality. She will also hear all the risks and potential complications.


The natural tear drop. 

That is the KEY right there.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> My doctor said, "I don't do porn boobs." I think it's a sign of a good doctor if they will refuse to perform a surgery because they have ethical issues or concerns about the reasons behind it.


When my wife was thinking about it she had two women at her gym she talked to one had implants but looked very natural, not fake at all, the other looked more obvious. They let my wife feel them and the ones that looked fake also felt more fake. So there's that too.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Wife wants breast implants, I don't want her to get them,
> 
> I think she looks great the way she is, and I don't like the risk involved with the surgery
> 
> Advice?


Do you tell her you love her breats like it is? Tell her how pretty she is, look at her like this 🤩?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> When my wife was thinking about it she had two women at her gym she talked to one had implants but looked very natural, not fake at all, the other looked more obvious. They let my wife feel them and the ones that looked fake also felt more fake. So there's that too.


My surgeon told me that people should look at me after and wonder what had changed. He said all plastic surgery should be like that. If someone looks at you and says, "nice implants," fire your doctor.

Which means if the OP's wife is looking for some amazing transformation, this shouldn't be it. I know I beat this drum endlessly, but women have MLCs too, and it's nasty. Getting old is just awful, and there is literally nothing you can do to stop it. If she's in the midst of some midlife panic, this could potentially make it worse.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> He said all plastic surgery should be like that. If someone looks at you and says, "nice implants," fire your doctor.


Unfortunately, it’s a little too late at that point.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Getting old is just awful, and there is literally nothing you can do to stop it.


My wife refuses to accept this as true, I recently was approached by a med spa who was franchising and was looking for my help in their expansion. First question my wife asked was if I could get paid in services at the spa. Imagine getting paid in botox and laser skin resurfacing.


----------



## Loves Coffee (4 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> My biggest concern other than why she wants them when she already has nice ones, is that she’d lose sensitivity and not want them played with. And I’d lose intrrrst in those boobs….
> I guess I’m selfish😊


 Nah, one of my exes had implants and she definitely had sensitivity. I could feel the bags a bit which was weird, but overall it wasn't too bad as long as the sex rocked. I'd take natural C's any day.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> My wife refuses to accept this as true, I recently was approached by a med spa who was franchising and was looking for my help in their expansion. First question my wife asked was if I could get paid in services at the spa. Imagine getting paid in botox and laser skin resurfacing.


holy hell do I despise botox. I remember when my exwife did it. It made her face look weird. She didn't look like the same person at all. It lowered her physical attractiveness. Took awhile too to wear off so that her face went back to normal. I'll never understand why people do this kind of stuff.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Imagine getting paid in botox and laser skin resurfacing.


That sounds like a dream. I would take that deal all day. But I don't get my botox or any other services done at a spa, I go to a plastic surgeon. I want someone skilled, and someone invested enough that they will refuse to do something if they don't think it would look right. I don't want to end up looking like a lizard in wind tunnel. People who go to botox parties baffle me. It's your FACE. Who takes risks like that? Not to mention that at spas and places like that, they want you to be able to tell you had something done. I had botox for a year before my H found out about it (he was anti-botox). My own husband couldn't tell I was having anything done. THAT is a skilled surgeon right there. I looked refreshed, less tired. Better, not different.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> That sounds like a dream. I would take that deal all day. But I don't get my botox or any other services done at a spa, I go to a plastic surgeon. I want someone skilled, and someone invested enough that they will refuse to do something if they don't think it would look right. I don't want to end up looking like a lizard in wind tunnel. People who go to botox parties baffle me. It's your FACE. Who takes risks like that? Not to mention that at spas and places like that, they want you to be able to tell you had something done. I had botox for a year before my H found out about it (he was anti-botox). My own husband couldn't tell I was having anything done. THAT is a skilled surgeon right there. I looked refreshed, less tired. Better, not different.


Yah you kind of want to be able to have some facial expressions. I feel like the med-spa model would be trying to sell you as many units as they can and you end up looking like a realistic mannequin. The med-spa group I was talking to were a group of guys who just sold 120 planet fitnesses back to the company and decided to do the med-spas. I don't think they were planning to do fillers but they were doing botox. My wife does her at the surgeons also. I'm just waiting for her to come home with the brochure on fillers. I'm expecting botox is a gateway drug.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I'm expecting botox is a gateway drug.


I believe you are correct. I am planning a lower face lift, a breast lift, maybe refresh my implants, and we'll see if anything can be done if I'm ever able to successfully lose all the weight. I'm scared of fillers, Carrie Underwood got them on her lips and looks ridiculous. She is so pretty and waay too young to mess with all this. I know I can't be young but I can do the best I can do, it makes me feel better and makes it easier to face what I have to face. If you have the right mindset, plastic surgery can be a real boon. But you have to be realistic about what it can do, and it won't fix your problems. That's my concern when the OP says his wife says, "I just want them." If her surgeon doesn't make her articulate a better answer than that before he does it, he is NOT the one.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I believe you are correct. I am planning a lower face lift, a breast lift, maybe refresh my implants, and we'll see if anything can be done if I'm ever able to successfully lose all the weight. I'm scared of fillers, Carrie Underwood got them on her lips and looks ridiculous. She is so pretty and waay too young to mess with all this. I know I can't be young but I can do the best I can do, it makes me feel better and makes it easier to face what I have to face. If you have the right mindset, plastic surgery can be a real boon. But you have to be realistic about what it can do, and it won't fix your problems. That's my concern when the OP says his wife says, "I just want them." If her surgeon doesn't make her articulate a better answer than that before he does it, he is NOT the one.


Don't put anything on your lips. They can fill any little lines above and to the side of your lip line and that will straighten your lips back out without making you look like a fish because there is no filler in your lips. They just put a little bead right up above where your lip liner would go and it makes everything taught again and if the corners of your mouth are starting to disappear it brings those back out. Don't ever put anything in your lips. I think people try hard to convince themselves that that looks good when it really looks awful and rubbery.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Don't put anything on your lips. They can fill any little lines above and to the side of your lip line and that will straighten your lips back out without making you look like a fish because there is no filler in your lips. They just put a little bead right up above where your lip liner would go and it makes everything taught again and if the corners of your mouth are starting to disappear it brings those back out. Don't ever put anything in your lips. I think people try hard to convince themselves that that looks good when it really looks awful and rubbery.


They look like cartoon ducks.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I believe you are correct. I am planning a lower face lift, a breast lift, maybe refresh my implants, and we'll see if anything can be done if I'm ever able to successfully lose all the weight. I'm scared of fillers, Carrie Underwood got them on her lips and looks ridiculous. She is so pretty and waay too young to mess with all this. I know I can't be young but I can do the best I can do, it makes me feel better and makes it easier to face what I have to face. If you have the right mindset, plastic surgery can be a real boon. But you have to be realistic about what it can do, and it won't fix your problems. That's my concern when the OP says his wife says, "I just want them." If her surgeon doesn't make her articulate a better answer than that before he does it, he is NOT the one.


Yah if the OPs wife just wants them as big as they can get, and the surgeon just says OK and throws in some 750cc balloons she's going to look ridiculous and a surgeon who would say sure no problem is likely not great so they're going to be ridiculously huge and probably asymmetrical with nipples pointing in random directions.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife used to have a C cup and now she has D, not from surgery but from 25 years. If you had asked me if I would change anything from the C size, no. Because it worked for me and still would. However I can say sometimes I appreciate the slightly larger size. So it wouldn’t surprise me if a woman wanted to change even a small way like one size up or down.

I know someone who has gone way bigger and at the time she was happy with it. I doubt she regrets it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> They look like cartoon ducks.


You know what's weird because I haven't heard of other people telling me they had what I had done nearly 20 years ago now but I was very happy with it. I had cigarette lines and one of them was really deep and I just couldn't even begin to wear lipstick. I had told her I just wanted her to fill in that one line but she convinced me that just putting a little bead around all the way to the sides with just give me a real nice lip line again and it did. And she said it lasts 6 months to a year but mine lasted for years and I think natural aging after 20 years has taken over again but it's still not as bad as it was when I went in there but way back then and had that done so it was well worth it and it's not that expensive but it does hurt.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife used to have a C cup and now she has D, not from surgery but from 25 years. If you had asked me if I would change anything from the C size, no. Because it worked for me and still would. However I can say sometimes I appreciate the slightly larger size. So it wouldn’t surprise me if a woman wanted to change even a small way like one size up or down.
> 
> I know someone who has gone way bigger and at the time she was happy with it. I doubt she regrets it.


When someone is naturally endowed the answer to make them continuing looking good isn't enlargements, but pulling up that muscle up above your breast to just keep them high and perky.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Getting old is just awful, and there is literally nothing you can do to stop it.


Beats the alternative IMO. Wife n I have no regrets about aging. It has had its perks.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> are the same people who think the only reason a woman gets into shape is to get attention from men, the only reason for makeup is attention from men and the only reason she continues to breathe in and out is to get attention from men. I’m not saying it’s definitely not that, but women do in fact do things for reasons other than to get attention from men.


true I made a post here on another topic along the same lines yesterday , 
some people think a woman when she gets up in the morning gets dressed that she is thinking how men will be attracted to her in what ever she wears , like a woman's only reason to live is for men , 
same as they ask a rape victim what she had on when she was raped , strange women that are only into women don't rape other women ,


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Nope.
I get breast lifts as women age etc. 
I get implants for reconstructive purposes.
I get implants for younger, flatter women prior to marriage.
Implants for a married woman who already has adequate breasts, bad sign, big red flag.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

all I have to say on this matter as it makes no difference to me , it is her body , 
very few women now have not had some work done, 
I think it is a pity as some women that used to be very good looking now look like monsters after this type work went wrong ,


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> all I have to say on this matter as it makes no difference to me , it is her body ,
> very few women now have not had some work done,
> *I think it is a pity as some women that used to be very good looking now look like monsters after this type work went wrong ,*


It should make a difference to you, she is your wife. Isn't that bolded the very reason you might want your wife to reconsider doing something like this?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

no she is the ops wife what she does is nothing to me , my wife is very careful about what she puts on her skin and would not have implants , the only work she would go for is a tummy tuck to improve her tummy after having _C sections _,


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> true I made a post here on another topic along the same lines yesterday ,
> some people think a woman when she gets up in the morning gets dressed that she is thinking how men will be attracted to her in what ever she wears , like a woman's only reason to live is for men ,


I have never had any man ever compliment me on my makeup. But women do, all the time, and it's GLORIOUS. Men don't seem to really care. I honestly don't think I know any men who really dig a lot of makeup, seems like for the most part there are men who hate it and men who don't care. No one likes a fake look, but I did a sparkly purple smokey eye the other day that I loved. I got a compliment from the young, hip girl at the coffee shop too. It was a big day.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I have never had any man ever compliment me on my makeup. But women do, all the time, and it's GLORIOUS. Men don't seem to really care. I honestly don't think I know any men who really dig a lot of makeup, seems like for the most part there are men who hate it and men who don't care. No one likes a fake look, but I did a sparkly purple smokey eye the other day that I loved. I got a compliment from the young, hip girl at the coffee shop too. It was a big day.


 I like a little , but know nothing about it , I don't like when you can see a woman's collar of her blouse stained when she has too much on 
i like the transformation type tv programs that show before and after and what the experts can do , 

I like when women try many different looks , and not the same thing every time 
my wife was a photo model for a long time and has a natural look , but can dress in many styles , 
but she is the only woman I know that does not like shopping


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

This stuff cracks me up sometimes...

If guys could buy arms like Phil Heath, pecs like Arnold, etc, they'd be lining up so deep there wouldn't be enough surgeons to do it...But yet a woman can't get a larger set of cans? c'mon, man.. 😂


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Wife wants breast implants, I don't want her to get them,
> 
> I think she looks great the way she is, and I don't like the risk involved with the surgery
> 
> Advice?


Every women that I’ve known that got implants was alway wanting to show all her friends (male and female) her new boobs. Watch out.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

hamadryad said:


> This stuff cracks me up sometimes...
> 
> If guys could buy arms like Phil Heath, pecs like Arnold, etc, they'd be lining up so deep there wouldn't be enough surgeons to do it...But yet a woman can't get a larger set of cans? c'mon, man.. 😂


It’s not about can or can’t. 

Large breast implants (especially for women who already have medium to large-ish breasts) are intended to garner more male attention. That’s the reality.

And in the context of an existing marriage, that would be a no go for me.
It’s my expectation that my wife does not actively solicit male sexual attention from other men. 
If she wanted to do this, I would have to seriously reevaluate the marriage and my commitment to it.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

DudeInProgress said:


> Large breast implants (especially for women who already have medium to large-ish breasts) are intended to garner more male attention. That’s the reality.


Not every thing a women does to her appearance is for the benefit of men. Sometimes, probably most of the time, women do things purely for themselves. Are there cases that married women get plastic surgery so more men are checking her out sure, of the woman I know that have done plastic surgery that is not the reason they have done it.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Not every thing a women does to her appearance is for the benefit of men. Sometimes, probably most of the time, women do things purely for themselves. Are there cases that married women get plastic surgery so more men are checking her out sure, of the woman I know that have done plastic surgery that is not the reason they have done it.


And in the case of going from ample breasts to large breast implants, it’s for male attention. That’s it. That’s the reality. 
Women do not go from natural C’sto fake D’s for their own confidence, for other women, or for their appearance in general. It’s for male attention.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

LATERILUS79 said:


> C boobs that aren't sagging and look good.
> 
> This surgery does not compute.
> 
> ...


If she's just worried about the "sag" she can have a lift done -- doesn't need to be a full boob job.
Example:








Breast Lift NYC | Mastopexy New York City by Dr. Alizadeh


A cosmetic breast lift gives New York City and Manhattan women youthful, perky breasts. Ask Dr. Kaveh Alizadeh if his signature mastopexy technique is right for you!




www.doctoralizadeh.com


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

DudeInProgress said:


> And in the case of going from ample breasts to large breast implants, it’s for male attention. That’s it. That’s the reality.
> Women do not go from natural C’sto fake D’s for their own confidence, for other women, or for their appearance in general. It’s for male attention.


Yah they do. If she's had kids they might not be saggy but to her they might not be as full as they once were, she might not look as good in certain clothes as she use to, her hips might have got a little bigger and she wants to balance them out, she might have gone up to a D when she was breast feeding and misses that. For male attention is one potential reason but there are tons of potential reasons why.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Yah they do. If she's had kids they might not be saggy but to her they might not be as full as they once were, she might not look as good in certain clothes as she use to, her hips might have got a little bigger and she wants to balance them out, she might have gone up to a D when she was breast feeding and misses that. For male attention is one potential reason but there are tons of potential reasons why.


I don’t know why you’re reaching and grasping so hard to justify a situation that is obvious and clear on any rational, reality-based assessment.
There may be tons of “potential” reasons, but there is only one that is remotely likely.

You can keep arguing for the 1% scenario if you want to, I’ll go with the 99%.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

DudeInProgress said:


> I don’t know why you’re reaching and grasping so hard to justify a situation that is obvious and clear on any rational, reality-based assessment.
> There may be tons of “potential” reasons, but there is only one that is remotely likely.
> 
> You can keep arguing for the 1% scenario if you want to, I’ll go with the 99%.


Yah I guess you know why women do things better than they do.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

hamadryad said:


> This stuff cracks me up sometimes...
> 
> If guys could buy arms like Phil Heath, pecs like Arnold, etc, they'd be lining up so deep there wouldn't be enough surgeons to do it...But yet a woman can't get a larger set of cans? c'mon, man.. 😂


Pec, ab, bicep, triceps, calf implants all exist.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Yah they do. If she's had kids they might not be saggy but to her they might not be as full as they once were, she might not look as good in certain clothes as she use to, her hips might have got a little bigger and she wants to balance them out, she might have gone up to a D when she was breast feeding and misses that. For male attention is one potential reason but there are tons of potential reasons why.


I would back you up, but what would I know, I'm just a woman who had it done under those exact conditions and know why I did it. 

Although I still stand firm that she needs to articulate a better answer than "I just want them." That is not a good reason for a surgery like that. It's a minor, outpatient surgery but it is still a surgery, and if she's all caught up in some weird mental thing, surgery could make it much worse. I can't speak for her, of course.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Yah I guess you know why women do things better than they do.


If you believe everything that women tell you about why they do things in the sexual realm, I have a bridge to sell you.
I know how to read actions and assess ******** excuses / rationalizations. and I have a pretty good understanding of male/female sexual dynamics.

Just curious, did your wife get implants during your marriage?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I would back you up, but what would I know, I'm just a woman who had it done under those exact conditions and know why I did it.
> 
> Although I still stand firm that she needs to articulate a better answer than "I just want them." That is not a good reason for a surgery like that. It's a minor, outpatient surgery but it is still a surgery, and if she's all caught up in some weird mental thing, surgery could make it much worse. I can't speak for her, of course.


Yah, I remember the forms my wife had to fill out had a whole section on the reason she was looking to have the surgery. One reason a good surgeon wants to know that is the why might affect what what his recommendation is for size, under/above the muscle and on and on. It sounds to me like the OPs wife might not have even looked into surgeons quite yet. She will have to find the why. "Because I want them" is not an answer.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Yah, I remember the forms my wife had to fill out had a whole section on the reason she was looking to have the surgery. One reason a good surgeon wants to know that is the why might affect what what his recommendation is for size, under/above the muscle and on and on. It sounds to me like the OPs wife might not have even looked into surgeons quite yet. She will have to find the why. "Because I want them" is not an answer.


They'll give you prices and a lot of information without a consultation with the surgeon, or sometimes with, but at some point she is going to have to say why she wants it and if he is a good doctor, he will be right there watching her face while she says it. 

My plastic surgeon sat facing me and made me tell him why I wanted a face lift, and I wasn't even getting an estimate. Plastic surgery will NOT fix your feelings.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Not entirely sure, when I ask her why she just say "because I want them"
> 
> She is slim with an ample C-cup, anything bigger in my opinion will definitely look fake, if you know what I mean?
> 
> My own speculation is that her daughter is "developing" at a very rapid pace and is already larger than she is, maybe she is jealous or something?


Yeah. You might want to get to the bottom of this.

Unnecessary surgery is simply an unnecessary risk.

If she is slim with a c cup, she definitely shouldn't be worried.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I would back you up, but what would I know, I'm just a woman who had it done under those exact conditions and know why I did it.
> 
> Although I still stand firm that she needs to articulate a better answer than "I just want them." That is not a good reason for a surgery like that. It's a minor, outpatient surgery but it is still a surgery, and if she's all caught up in some weird mental thing, surgery could make it much worse. I can't speak for her, of course.


And the situation/conditions that you described for you, are absolutely not the case for OP‘s wife.

We are not talking about some hypothetical unicorn situation where it might not be about male attention.
We are specifically talking about OPs situation, where his wife has attractive, perky C’s, and just wants to go get fake D’s as a married woman. Doesn’t fly in this case.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

DudeInProgress said:


> If you believe everything that women tell you about why they do things in the sexual realm, I have a bridge to sell you.
> I know how to read actions and assess ****** excuses / rationalizations. and I have a pretty good understanding of male/female sexual dynamics.
> 
> Just curious, did your wife get implants during your marriage?


Yep right about the time we had the money to afford them. She wanted bigger boobs for as long as I had known her (since 16yo). Before that she had a pair of silicone "breast friends" that she put in her bra that made them look bigger.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> They'll give you prices and a lot of information without a consultation with the surgeon, or sometimes with, but at some point she is going to have to say why she wants it and if he is a good doctor, he will be right there watching her face while she says it.
> 
> My plastic surgeon sat facing me and made me tell him why I wanted a face lift, and I wasn't even getting an estimate. Plastic surgery will NOT fix your feelings.


We would only do the consult with the doc because the surgeon themselves was the biggest factor for her, cost was going to be a range and we didn't really care where in the range. The other thing two of the three we met with offered was former patients willing talk to people considering the procedure.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> We would only do the consult with the doc because the surgeon themselves was the biggest factor for her, cost was going to be a range and we didn't really care where in the range. The other thing two of the three we met with offered was former patients willing talk to people considering the procedure.


Yeah, mine was like that. He was actually retired (like the new one I have, the guy who did my implants has left us) and started doing elective plastic surgery after a long career doing emergency and reconstructive surgery. He had a long client list. He was really old, he actually knew the guy who invented breast implants. Not well, but he did learn from him. We like big stuff in Texas.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Yep right about the time we had the money to afford them. She wanted bigger boobs for as long as I had known her (since 16yo). Before that she had a pair of silicone "breast friends" that she put in her bra that made them look bigger.


Silicone Breast friends!!!😂

Damn, do I ever love boob conversations. 

Keep this going, people.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Yep right about the time we had the money to afford them. She wanted bigger boobs for as long as I had known her (since 16yo). Before that she had a pair of silicone "breast friends" that she put in her bra that made them look bigger.


So you have a personal ego investment in this. Roger that.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

bobert said:


> Pec, ab, bicep, triceps, calf implants all exist.


And for the few morons that did it, it looks absolutely laughable. Ridiculous....Horrible comparison and wasn't in the least bit comparable to what I was talking about....


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

DudeInProgress said:


> So you have a personal ego investment in this. Roger that.


Sure thats it.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> And in the case of going from ample breasts to large breast implants, it’s for male attention. That’s it. That’s the reality.
> Women do not go from natural C’sto fake D’s for their own confidence, for other women, or for their appearance in general. It’s for male attention.


No..That's not reality,...... that's your own insecurity clouding your version of reality..

Do you allow your wife to shave her legs, moustache, or armpits? Do you critique everything she wears to make sure it doesn't accentuate anything that can be characterized as feminine? I mean, for that matter she should be walking out of the house with nothing but a burlap sack and a bag over her head...

People/women do things for themselves ....if it makes them feel better about themselves, then so be it...If you can't handle men looking at your woman, then that's on you....

Thank God the world is full of non controlling people that aren't in the least bit worried about or judgmental about topics like this..The crazy part is I know numerous women that have had augmentation and none would I consider to be attention seekers...Most are so subtle you can't even really tell..


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

hamadryad said:


> No..That's not reality,...... that's your own insecurity clouding your version of reality..
> 
> Do you allow your wife to shave her legs, moustache, or armpits? Do you critique everything she wears to make sure it doesn't accentuate anything that can be characterized as feminine? I mean, for that matter she should be walking out of the house with nothing but a burlap sack and a bag over her head...
> 
> ...


Those are all non sequiturs. Nice hyperbolic strawman there.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

hamadryad said:


> No..That's not reality,...... that's your own insecurity clouding your version of reality..
> 
> Do you allow your wife to shave her legs, moustache, or armpits? Do you critique everything she wears to make sure it doesn't accentuate anything that can be characterized as feminine? I mean, for that matter she should be walking out of the house with nothing but a burlap sack and a bag over her head...
> 
> ...


There’s obviously a huge difference between maintaining general feminine attractiveness and slapping on big old fake breasts (to replace already attractive and perky natural C’s) as a married woman.
Pretty sure you’re bright enough to understand that.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> There’s obviously a huge difference between maintaining general feminine attractiveness and slapping on big old fake breasts (to replace already attractive and perky natural C’s) as a married woman.
> Pretty sure you’re bright enough to understand that.


Getting married doesn't then give someone a right to decide what the other person "feels" they want to do...

And you are doing the exact thing you accused me of, lol....She wants to go up one size...The OP said nothing about becoming the next Stacey Staxx or whatever...

For most women, you don't really have final say in what they feel is right when it comes to their body,,,You can state your case, but IMO, it would be too controlling to try to veto it......I know that's a hard concept to wrap your head around...


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Yah if the OPs wife just wants them as big as they can get, and the surgeon just says OK and throws in some 750cc balloons she's going to look ridiculous and a surgeon who would say sure no problem is likely not great so they're going to be ridiculously huge and probably asymmetrical with nipples pointing in random directions.


No. They move the nipples.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

frenchpaddy said:


> true I made a post here on another topic along the same lines yesterday ,
> some people think a woman when she gets up in the morning gets dressed that she is thinking how men will be attracted to her in what ever she wears , like a woman's only reason to live is for men ,
> same as they ask a rape victim what she had on when she was raped , strange women that are only into women don't rape other women ,


Thank you!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmmm. Mrs. C had it done though I was very much not in favor of it.

She did do it for herself and her own self esteem and not to attract men.

I do know for a fact that some women do but some also don't so it's definitely not a given especially in OP's situation.

I'm not going to armchair diagnose her but I initially don't believe she should get this surgery.

I don't think there are indications she wants attention from other men. A thin woman with c cups is going to have had plenty of attention from men as is.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> No. They move the nipples.


I was saying that in reference to bad surgeons. Simple breast augmentation they don't move the nipples but if the surgeon is bad and the use too large an implant you end up with a wild disaster.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I was saying that in reference to bad surgeons. Simple breast augmentation they don't move the nipples but if the surgeon is bad and the use too large an implant you end up with a wild disaster.


Never, ever bargain hunt for plastic surgeons, hair stylists or bikini waxes. Learn it, live it, love it.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

hamadryad said:


> Getting married doesn't then give someone a right to decide what the other person "feels" they want to do...
> 
> And you are doing the exact thing you accused me of, lol....She wants to go up one size...The OP said nothing about becoming the next Stacey Staxx or whatever...
> 
> For most women, you don't really have final say in what they feel is right when it comes to their body,,,You can state your case, but IMO, it would be too controlling to try to veto it......I know that's a hard concept to wrap your head around...


Perhaps I was too generous earlier, maybe you actually don’t or won’t comprehend that there’s a difference between a wife maintaining / improving feminine attractiveness (shaving, makeup, hair, dressing attractively to tastefully accentuate her body, losing weight, toning up, tummy tuck, breast lift, etc.) - and getting large breast implants to replace already ample, attractive breasts.
The former can have many motivations (general attractiveness, self image, male attention, etc.).
The latter (in the scenario described by OP is generally for one thing, male attention.

But instead of having a good-faith conversation, or simply disagreeing, you choose to go on the attack with insults and shaming tactics.
Thanks for the clarity on who you are.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Rooster2015 said:


> Every women that I’ve known that got implants was alway wanting to show all her friends (male and female) her new boobs. Watch out.


Whats the use of new stuff if you can't show it off.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Not entirely sure, when I ask her why she just say "because I want them"
> 
> She is slim with an ample C-cup, anything bigger in my opinion will definitely look fake, if you know what I mean?
> 
> My own speculation is that her daughter is "developing" at a very rapid pace and is already larger than she is, maybe she is jealous or something?


The daughter thing is a worry. I have two, and have happily taken a step back, to the point of toning down my appearance a great deal now. It wasn’t easy getting older (but that feeling was brief for me), but it had nothing to do with my daughters. Some people can understand that they are getting older and their bodies are going to serve a different purpose other than attracting new mates, or trying to keep their current spouse from chasing younger tail. At some point you understand you’re not 25, and accept it, or blow up your life. It takes mat

Some men have issues here too and can start acting weird and seeking external validation too. This can point to personality issues that were usually there anyway, if a grown adult feels challenged, invisible and see their adolescent as a threat to their seemingly endless need for attention. In these instances, the implants will be the start and inevitable drawing out of their own demise. (Which can hurt their loved ones in the process).

Most surgeons pick up on this and just ‘know’ what they’re dealing with.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

DudeInProgress said:


> I don’t know why you’re reaching and grasping so hard to justify a situation that is obvious and clear on any rational, reality-based assessment.
> There may be tons of “potential” reasons, but there is only one that is remotely likely.
> 
> You can keep arguing for the 1% scenario if you want to, I’ll go with the 99%.


I see what you are saying and I do believe there is some merit here, but I don't think it is a 99% scenario as you are saying. 

There is another reason that I haven't really seen come up yet. 

I've found in my travels over the years that there is a portion of thr female population that do things like this (including makeup, clothes, whatever) simply to compete with one another. It has nothing to do with men - other than to see how many men they can get to look at them when compared to their competitors..... ummmm..... I mean "friends". 

She may have a group of those kinds of friends and wants to show them up that she is the hottest one of them all. 


Regardless, I think this thread has shown there are a variety of different answers that can fit here.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I see what you are saying and I do believe there is some merit here, but I don't think it is a 99% scenario as you are saying.
> 
> There is another reason that I haven't really seen come up yet.
> 
> ...


Maybe, I just don’t buy it in this scenario.
A married woman with perky C cups suddenly wants to get implants so she can have D’s or better…
The most likely explanation is a desire for more male attention.

I wouldn’t be OK with that in my marriage.
And if she wants to get implants, to get more male attention, for the ultimate purpose of out-doing her friends, I’m still not OK with that in my marriage.


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

DudeInProgress said:


> Maybe, I just don’t buy it in this scenario.
> A married woman with perky C cups suddenly wants to get implants so she can have D’s or better…
> The most likely explanation is a desire for more male attention.
> 
> ...


Amen brother.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I think that your partner should always have a very big say in any decisions someone makes when it comes to their appearance. If implants was an idea she had but her husband prefers her natural, she should be cool with that. Especially when you consider that implants is a surgical alteration.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

DudeInProgress said:


> Large breast implants (especially for women who already have medium to large-ish breasts) are intended to garner more male attention. That’s the reality.


for me this is really stupid if these women think this as I and I know there are many men out there that only like small to medium,

We used to have a woman often called to the house and she would take out her phone from inside her bra , I was all way under the impression she did that to draw attention to herself and her large top , but for me it was not the case , 

I am sour that there are some women that think having a big chest is important and push them out in everyone's face 
as there are some men that like them big and want to tit F 

I know today there are still making breast shapes for women that want a little extra shape and it gives them a little confidence as we have all come across the woman at a meeting that it seems to go hand in hand to have power she has more on top , 

Once women used to pack their bras with all type of stuff to give them a little extra , 
for the women that wanted a little extra it is fine by me if she wants implants for her and we are told half the women in France now have implants BUT I must be hanging out with the wrong people as all the parties I have ever been to not once have I seen a woman show off her new purchase ,
I know from my wife she has never been to a meeting where she has been told by any woman that she had gotten them and I am sour some of the women we know have implants , but the women keep that information to themselves,

as a photo model it was important to some photographers to know this information if booking a model and my wife when we met she was 6ft tall with an A cup , 
today 30 years later she is a 95b and most of the time is happy not to have to use a bra , 
in the heat of this summer it can't have been easy for women , and any woman that has a large chest knows the back pain from the extra weight , 

So if the statement above " are intended to garner more male attention. That’s the reality. " is true so does that say that the many women that have reduction are finished with men and women with small breasts are not into men , 
So that is why my wife has never cheated and I thought it was for other reasons , 
and all the men that ever admired her photos are not men or will someone try and tell us that the men that like flat chested small breasts are gays in hiding , lol


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Enigma32 said:


> I think that your partner should always have a very big say in any decisions someone makes when it comes to their appearance. If implants was an idea she had but her husband prefers her natural, she should be cool with that. Especially when you consider that implants is a surgical alteration.


the woman could say the same thing that if she thought that it was important for her to feel better as a woman that her husband even though he likes natural that he should except her with implants , 
as far as I know in france every woman has to have visit to a phys first to be happy she is doing it for herself and not been pushed into it by a bf or husband , but I can't say if this is the case or not , as I don't know of any woman that has had the surgery and it has never came up in any conversation I have been in , 

If my wife told me she wanted to go up a size or two , 
I would not be very happy about it to be 100% honest I like her as she is even though one is smaller that the other , and as long as she could say she was doing it to feel better about herself I would be ok with it but I know there is high risks with it and high cost along with that too 

but I think as I have all ways shown my wife that I like her breasts as they are and show no interest in women and porn with big breasts my wife is never made feel lesser for not having bigger ,

WE HAVE often seen women posters come on here and say she has found her husbands porn and he seems to be into women with bigger breasts because it was all she saw in his porn , one lately found after some of the other posters here had posted that what she saw in the porn was not the same thing he saw , and convinced her this was not the case ,


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)




----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Cosmetic surgery for medical reasons or to improve your self-confidence, I'm all for it. Other motives would be rather dubious. I would never stop my partner having cosmetic surgery for vanity reasons, but there might be consequences...


----------



## Dannyyyyy (4 mo ago)

Thanks for all the replies, and advice,

She basically says it is for her "own self esteem"

I guess she will be going ahead with these new ta-ta's

I have talked to her about the risks, showed her pictures of botched boob jobs, she doesn't seem to care,

What more can I do?

Back when I was younger, and dating around, and I had a job where I felt many false boobs, and I just never liked the feel of them, they felt like rocks

I don't know if the technology has improved since then, I guess I will hope so


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> I had a job where I felt many false boobs,


where can I get that job , and what made you give it up, 
I would not be suprised if some men would pay to do that job ,

I have never felt a false boob , guess I am not missing out , 
I believe they are better ones and it makes a difference if placed under the boob


----------



## StillGettingWiser (6 mo ago)

My wife used to bring up getting implants or a breast lift. I don't like fake tits...hell anything fake on a woman, it is a turn off.

She would randomly bring it up from time to time. I finally told her if she wants to become less attractive to me and kill my desire for her then we can talk about her getting them done.

She hasn't brought it up since.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Dannyyyyy said:


> I had a job where I felt many false boobs


Now, you do have to explain this one to us...


----------



## Dannyyyyy (4 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> Now, you do have to explain this one to us...


Lol

When I was in university I had a part time job as a bouncer/security at a strip club,

During my time there many of the girls had breast surgery, when they came back from the surgery, they wanted to show them off, so they would let all the other girls feel them, and sometimes would ask me to feel them to tell them what I thought, maybe they wanted a guy's opinion?

I didn't want to be rude to them after they spent all that money, so I would just say they were "nice" but to be honest I didn't really like the feel of them,

Fun times back then!!


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Fun times back then!!


yeah, bags of fun... with fun bags...


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

DudeInProgress said:


> Maybe, I just don’t buy it in this scenario.
> A married woman with perky C cups suddenly wants to get implants so she can have D’s or better…
> The most likely explanation is a desire for more male attention.
> 
> ...


Agreed for either scenario. It is shallow in these two specific incidences no matter what, in my opinion.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> She basically says it is for her "own self esteem"


I hope the doctor explores this with her. They may make her feel better about how she looks, but they won't fix internal problems. After mine, I still wasn't confident enough to wear a bikini or a fitted dress out in public. Surgery doesn't "fix" you.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Thanks for all the replies, and advice,
> 
> She basically says it is for her "own self esteem"
> 
> ...


It's too bad she won't consider your views important about this.

My wife was really small and I obviously didn't care but she did not get it done until she had me convinced and it took years for me to come around.

There is a weird mental problem with this kind of thing. Just be aware.

Mrs. Conan has wanted to have more done and brought it up a few times over the years since she initially got augmentation.

I've firmly put that idea down and even threatened to leave or get her mental help.

She just recently brought it up again in a joking, not joking, way when I told her she could have a new Iphone or an AR-15.

I ripped into her and told her again that I would leave her over this or get her mental help.

If she does it again, I'm probably going to take a walk and not come back for a long time.

It's bullshyt.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I’ll take Big Tits for 15,000 Alex ………


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Just curious, what does the surgery typically cost? I thought it was like north of $10k? Seems like a lot of bucks for "esteem". Could take a pretty nice vacation to the islands, or at least could a few years ago for that much. Did you ask her if mammograms can detect anomalies in breast tissue with implants in the way?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Rus47 said:


> Just curious, what does the surgery typically cost? I thought it was like north of $10k? Seems like a lot of bucks for "esteem". Could take a pretty nice vacation to the islands, or at least could a few years ago for that much. Did you ask her if mammograms can detect anomalies in breast tissue with implants in the way?


We had it done several years ago. I shopped around and did my research. Found a top notch guy and negotiated cash. 

If I remember, it was around $7000.00 but that was green backs and negotiating.

It probably would be north of $10000.00 these days under the same circumstances.

He did a damn good job though and she has a world class set of tatas since.😉


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> Just curious, what does the surgery typically cost? I thought it was like north of $10k? Seems like a lot of bucks for "esteem". Could take a pretty nice vacation to the islands, or at least could a few years ago for that much. Did you ask her if mammograms can detect anomalies in breast tissue with implants in the way?


My wife was 13k. That was the top guy in Boston MA and it was 17 years ago. We paid a little extra for an at home visit from a nurse and a special parking/departure service. Mammograms work just fine.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Dannyyyyy said:


> During my time there many of the girls had breast surgery, when they came back from the surgery, they wanted to show them off, so they would let all the other girls feel them, and sometimes would ask me to feel them to tell them what I thought, maybe they wanted a guy's opinion?


In my experience, this is exactly how ladies act after they get a fresh new set of boobs. They start wearing new outfits to show them off, they ditch bras, and they offer to let tons of people get a feel.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Enigma32 said:


> In my experience, this is exactly how ladies act after they get a fresh new set of boobs. They start wearing new outfits to show them off, they ditch bras, and they offer to let tons of people get a feel.


I was trying to recall when store bought titties became a thing. My memory as a kid was of a stripper named Carol Doda who brought them to "prominence". Changing her 34 size to "twin 44s". No idea the cup size. She died about 7 years ago @ age 78


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Wife wants breast implants, I don't want her to get them,
> 
> I think she looks great the way she is, and I don't like the risk involved with the surgery
> 
> Advice?



implants often leads to cheating. Don't do it. You think it's great for you until some other guy is using them


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Information from a plastic surgeon's website about choosing an implant size:

implant sizing


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mr D would hate it if I got any cosmetic surgery so for that reason alone I wouldn't do it. If you are happy with her the way she looks then why is she concerned with what others think of her? No one gets breasts done and then hides them away.
Plus there is the very real risk from having surgery and of things going wrong afterwards. Plus the vast cost, I think the whole thing is crazy and its sad that women feel the need to do this.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Thanks for all the replies, and advice,
> 
> She basically says it is for her "own self esteem"
> 
> ...


Then she maybe needs help to work out why she has low self-esteem.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Wolfman1968 said:


> Information from a plastic surgeon's website about choosing an implant size:
> 
> implant sizing


I notice Australia mentioned as having 800cc ( huge ) implant volume. Wonder what that is about? Those Aussies!


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Mr D would hate it if I got any cosmetic surgery so for that reason alone I wouldn't do it. If you are happy with her the way she looks then why is she concerned with what others think of her? No one gets breasts done and then hides them away.
> Plus there is the very real risk from having surgery and of things going wrong afterwards. Plus the vast cost, I think the whole thing is crazy and its sad that women feel the need to do this.


Just for comparison. Suppose Mr D was balding, and decided he wanted to join "Hair club for men" to get hair implanted. It is surgery and carries some risks. And it isn't cheap. You tell him you are fine with him being a skinhead and ask him why, he says makes him feel younger. Is he wrong to want to do something to HIS body because he wants to? Would you think him crazy?

IMO, if a wife wants to go through the pain and cost of plastic surgery with her understanding that it is that or a long trip spent in a really nice hotel, flying first class to the islands ( can't afford both ), it is her choice. 

My wife has more than enough clothing in her closet. She buys nice clothing and looks good in what she buys. None of it is cheap. But that is her choice so long as WE have the funds, it is her business. It never enters my head that her clothing is to impress anyone. It actually goes back to her poverty stricken days as a young girl. Kinda like Scarlett O'hara proclaiming "I will never be hungry again".


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

We cannot change who we are, but many try.
We all want to look young.
We all die trying.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> . If you are happy with her the way she looks then why is she concerned with what others think of her? No one gets breasts done and then hides them away.


This is total nonsense....

On what planet is it acceptable for a partner to basically govern what their spouse or partner wants to do with themselves? I mean, sure, its fine to voice an opinion, but at the end of the day, people should be allowed to do anything they want...I mean, if you were a healthy 160 lb woman, but wanted to be 130, but your husband liked you more heavier, does that mean you shouldn't do it?? Or if he liked your hairstyle one way and you wanted to change it around, you cant ? wow...

There are millions of women out there with boob jobs that aren't flaunting them...In fact, its subtle and you don't really notice it at all..I know a bunch myself...

I think people need to get away from this idea that a woman wanting larger breasts makes them more likely to cheat or for attention....A flat chested dog of a woman can get a lot more attention than one that looks like Sofia Vergara in the same room.., if she wanted to....its all about what kind of person she is...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Rus47 said:


> Just for comparison. Suppose Mr D was balding, and decided he wanted to join "Hair club for men" to get hair implanted. It is surgery and carries some risks. And it isn't cheap. You tell him you are fine with him being a skinhead and ask him why, he says makes him feel younger. Is he wrong to want to do something to HIS body because he wants to? Would you think him crazy?
> 
> IMO, if a wife wants to go through the pain and cost of plastic surgery with her understanding that it is that or a long trip spent in a really nice hotel, flying first class to the islands ( can't afford both ), it is her choice.
> 
> My wife has more than enough clothing in her closet. She buys nice clothing and looks good in what she buys. None of it is cheap. But that is her choice so long as WE have the funds, it is her business. It never enters my head that her clothing is to impress anyone. It actually goes back to her poverty stricken days as a young girl. Kinda like Scarlett O'hara proclaiming "I will never be hungry again".


A hair implant is not the same in any way to most cosmetic operations. It's a minor procedure where you are not put under anesthetic. No different from going to the dentist. 
Mr D has been going thin on top for many years, he would have no interest in that anyway and nor would I. Neither would we want to use money in that way either. If I had that money spare I would give it to something like the smile train charity to change very poor children's lives by operating on their hair lips and cleft palates. I love charities like that one.
We both had little when we were small, as did my mum who was largely bought up in an orphanage, but that hasnt made us want to spend a lot. Again though buying clothes is hardly the same thing as choosing to have a potentially dangerous operation. People have died having such operations and many others have terrible problems afterwards. I believe that 15% of cosmetic operations go wrong.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

hamadryad said:


> This is total nonsense....
> 
> On what planet is it acceptable for a partner to basically govern what their spouse or partner wants to do with themselves? I mean, sure, its fine to voice an opinion, but at the end of the day, people should be allowed to do anything they want...I mean, if you were a healthy 160 lb woman, but wanted to be 130, but your husband liked you more heavier, does that mean you shouldn't do it?? Or if he liked your hairstyle one way and you wanted to change it around, you cant ? wow...
> 
> ...


I have great respect for Mr D's opinions and thoughts as my husband. Why would I go against his express wishes and put myself through such an operation? Its madness. He and my family are far more important to me than looking different through an operation, I would never risk my life or health in that way.
Changing hair and losing weight is completely different to spending a lot of money and exposing yourself to danger though having an unnecessary operation with potentially awful consequences. 
Sorry but most women who have false larger breasts clearly do it to get more attention. If they lived alone on a desert island most of the time there is no way they would have it done.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

hamadryad said:


> This is total nonsense....
> 
> On what planet is it acceptable for a partner to basically govern what their spouse or partner wants to do with themselves? I mean, sure, its fine to voice an opinion, but at the end of the day, people should be allowed to do anything they want...I mean, if you were a healthy 160 lb woman, but wanted to be 130, but your husband liked you more heavier, does that mean you shouldn't do it?? Or if he liked your hairstyle one way and you wanted to change it around, you cant ? wow...
> 
> ...


If I remember it correctly, his wife has size c non saggy breast. She is doing it for attention. You are comparing situations that have nothing to do with this one.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

hamadryad said:


> This is total nonsense....
> 
> On what planet is it acceptable for a partner to basically govern what their spouse or partner wants to do with themselves?


It's called marriage. Both spouses should have their input considered on all important decisions.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

ABHale said:


> If I remember it correctly, his wife has size c non saggy breast. She is doing it for attention. You are comparing situations that have nothing to do with this one.


What he thinks or says is only his opinion....and obviously he has a right to it.. But he doesn't "own" her.. If she was in decent shape, but wanted to be fitter, I guess you would have issue with that as well?, lol... 

Truth us you have no idea why she is doing it, and to say its for attention is ludicrous.. You don't even know her, how can you possibly say either way.?

What you people are talking about is all about* control*....*and insecurity*...

Newsflash...If a guy has to worry about a spouse getting more attention from men, she doesn't need bigger tits to do that...


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

hamadryad said:


> Newsflash...If a guy has to worry about a spouse getting more attention from men, she doesn't need bigger tits to do that...


In any case, it’s more of a “if I look better because I want to look better as a natural consequence of looking better people gonna look”. Well DUH. This is true for anything you do to your physical appearance.

Huge implants where the recipient will look grossly deformed are probably an acquired taste. If my wife wanted to go up to say FF or something I’d be like please no.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

If you are already a non sagging C, you are married and your husband is totally happy with how you look, the reasons for going through with a very expensive surgery to get even bigger breasts probably aren't very healthy.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

hamadryad said:


> What he thinks or says is only his opinion....and obviously he has a right to it.. But he doesn't "own" her.. If she was in decent shape, but wanted to be fitter, I guess you would have issue with that as well?, lol...
> 
> Truth us you have no idea why she is doing it, and to say its for attention is ludicrous.. You don't even know her, how can you possibly say either way.?
> 
> ...


You are projecting your own moral and beliefs on someone that doesn’t see things the way you do. We are so far apart in what we think, we will never see eye to eye.

Enjoy the life you have with that belief.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Wife wants breast implants, I don't want her to get them,
> 
> I think she looks great the way she is, and I don't like the risk involved with the surgery
> 
> Advice?


She obviously doesn't care what you think, therefore she is getting them so other men will like them.



> She is slim with an ample C-cup, anything bigger in my opinion will definitely look fake, if you know what I mean?


Yup, this has nothing to do with being flat chested and wanting at least something. If she is slim and has C's, she is good.

She wants attention, I wouldn't be happy about it if I were you.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> Huge implants where the recipient will look grossly deformed are probably an acquired taste. If my wife wanted to go up to say FF or something I’d be like please no.


What you don't like to live on the edge and risk a concussion every time she gets on top?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

hamadryad said:


> This is total nonsense....
> 
> On what planet is it acceptable for a partner to basically govern what their spouse or partner wants to do with themselves?


Speaking for myself, I'm not advocating he tells her what she can and can't do. But he definitely has a right to not be happy about this. Anyone that can recognize this situation knows she wants attention.

So no, he doesn't have the right to tell her what to do, but I wouldn't trust someone like this. It would be one thing if she was flat chested and just wants some shape. But this is slim C. If this is what his wife looks like now, then wanting them bigger is purely for male attention, which is despicable as a married woman.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Livvie said:


> If you are already a non sagging C, you are married and your husband is totally happy with how you look, the reasons for going through with a very expensive surgery to get even bigger breasts probably aren't very healthy.


This is my concern as well. If she isn't happy with how she looks, but she can't articulate what's in her head that led her to think implants (or any plastic surgery) will fix it, then I'd be concerned that new boobs are a band aid on a bullet wound. She'll feel better for a little bit but her low self esteem won't go away. Sorry to beat this drum again, but man this sounds like a MLC to me. She should probably go talk to a therapist before she has surgery. I'm probably projecting, but there are little red flags around this one.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> In any case, it’s more of a “if I look better because I want to look better as a natural consequence of looking better people gonna look”. Well DUH. This is true for anything you do to your physical appearance.
> 
> Huge implants where the recipient will look grossly deformed are probably an acquired taste. If my wife wanted to go up to say FF or something I’d be like please no.


Let's leave out the ridiculous stuff for a minute....I agree...getting gigantic balloons would be considered crazy...I have some tattoos, but I certainly wouldn't expect a partner to think i wasn't off if I wanted to put fake horns on my skull...lol..

You always like to talk about how much you like to workout and such....Yeah, me too....And I probably take it to a level many people would consider extreme and un necessary particularly considering my age, but I enjoy it, don't do it for attention and its what I like to do with some of my free time...

Should you(or me) be forced not to do it, because our spouse thinks its for the reasons of getting attention? And that's the issue here, I think...What one person thinks isn't necessarily the reason why someone wants to do it...

Ive known a few guys that have paid countless thousands and endured very painful hair transplant surgery....I am quite sure their wives were fine with the way they looked or told them just to shave it all, but for whatever reasons they want to do it...I wouldn't, but that's them and they really should have the right to do it...

I know where some guys are coming from...If they physically could, they would lock up their women or treat them like some religions do, where they think they can control their bodies and what they do...I am not about that, but I know a lot of guys are....They won't admit to it, but that's the reality..

.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> What you don't like to live on the edge and risk a concussion every time she gets on top?


There was a guy years ago in news who was suing a topless dancer for whiplash when she hit him in head with what he described as equivalent to 2 bowling balls in a gunny sack.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

hamadryad said:


> Let's leave out the ridiculous stuff for a minute....I agree...getting gigantic balloons would be considered crazy...I have some tattoos, but I certainly wouldn't expect a partner to think i wasn't off if I wanted to put fake horns on my skull...lol..
> 
> You always like to talk about how much you like to workout and such....Yeah, me too....And I probably take it to a level many people would consider extreme and un necessary particularly considering my age, but I enjoy it, don't do it for attention and its what I like to do with some of my free time...
> 
> ...


For me it's not about control in anyway, but about caring about and respecting Mr D's views. He would never stop me doing something, but because I love and respect him I would think very very hard about doing anything he didn't want me to do. He is so easy going and laid back that if he was against something I would know it was very important to him. Therefore why would I just go ahead and say well it's MY body so I can do what I like. How selfish and immature that would be. Sounds like a teenager's attitude. 
Plus, this is another reason to marry a person who shares the same values and views. He knows I would never get cosmetic surgery and I know he wouldn't either, including hair transplants (which isn't surgery). We would both also see it as a terrible waste of money and an unnecessary risk to our health as well. People have died from cosmetic surgery and others have been left maimed.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> This is my concern as well. If she isn't happy with how she looks, but she can't articulate what's in her head that led her to think implants (or any plastic surgery) will fix it, then I'd be concerned that new boobs are a band aid on a bullet wound. She'll feel better for a little bit but her low self esteem won't go away. Sorry to beat this drum again, but man this sounds like a MLC to me. She should probably go talk to a therapist before she has surgery. I'm probably projecting, but there are little red flags around this one.


I agree. She probably needs to work on liking and accepting herself as she is.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I agree. She probably needs to work on liking and accepting herself as she is.


I have implants and don't consider plastic surgery or other ways to improve your looks something inherently bad, nor do I think wanting to improve your appearance is wrong for married women or a sign of cheating. However, I think less than just accepting that she can't improve, she needs to dig into what she thinks the surgery will do for her and ensure she is being realistic about what kind of effect it will have on her life. It's not going to change anything about her, for better or worse, just refresh her body a bit. My concern is less with her husband or what his friends will think and more with her own mental health.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I have implants and don't consider plastic surgery or other ways to improve your looks something inherently bad, nor do I think wanting to improve your appearance is wrong for married women or a sign of cheating. However, I think less than just accepting that she can't improve, she needs to dig into what she thinks the surgery will do for her and ensure she is being realistic about what kind of effect it will have on her life. It's not going to change anything about her, for better or worse, just refresh her body a bit. My concern is less with her husband or what his friends will think and more with her own mental health.


I agree but a spouse should warrant high consideration when unnecessary surgery is being discussed.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I have implants and don't consider plastic surgery or other ways to improve your looks something inherently bad, nor do I think wanting to improve your appearance is wrong for married women or a sign of cheating. However, I think less than just accepting that she can't improve, she needs to dig into what she thinks the surgery will do for her and ensure she is being realistic about what kind of effect it will have on her life. It's not going to change anything about her, for better or worse, just refresh her body a bit. My concern is less with her husband or what his friends will think and more with her own mental health.


She's already an unsagging C cup.

10 to 20k for a "refresh" sounds like an extreme decision.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I have implants and don't consider plastic surgery or other ways to improve your looks something inherently bad, nor do I think wanting to improve your appearance is wrong for married women or a sign of cheating. However, I think less than just accepting that she can't improve, she needs to dig into what she thinks the surgery will do for her and ensure she is being realistic about what kind of effect it will have on her life. It's not going to change anything about her, for better or worse, just refresh her body a bit. My concern is less with her husband or what his friends will think and more with her own mental health.


I don't see improving looks as a clear sign of cheating, and even though it could be seen as wanting other male attention, still doesn't mean cheating would happen.

I guess I differentiate between someone who, for example, is completely flat chested and wants a little shape, vs someone, by OPs description, is ample in that area and just wants them bigger....this, to me, isn't about improving looks as much as it is getting looks from other men. Cheating or not, that isn't going to be great for their relationship.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Livvie said:


> She's already an unsagging C cup.
> 
> *10 to 20k for a "refresh" sounds like an extreme decision.*



Not to state the obvious, to some people "10 to 20K" is like 10- 20 bucks for a lot of working stiffs..Heck, I have some clients that spend a LOT more than that on stuff that most people would think is really ridiculous...way more frivolous than a boob job...

.Did the OP state he/they couldn't afford it?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Livvie said:


> She's already an unsagging C cup.
> 
> 10 to 20k for a "refresh" sounds like an extreme decision.


Unsagging C cup and wants them bigger when her husband loves the way she looks.

An extreme decision basically saying "I don't care what my husband thinks, I care what other men think"


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Livvie said:


> She's already an unsagging C cup.
> 
> 10 to 20k for a "refresh" sounds like an extreme decision.


Well, in fairness, they told me that I was an "unsagging C cup" too. But this is a LOT of money to spend, she needs to have a good reason. And it's also significant that I was single and spent my own money, I didn't expect someone else to pay for it. Lots of factors about this situation give me pause.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

drencrom said:


> I don't see improving looks as a clear sign of cheating, and even though it could be seen as wanting other male attention, still doesn't mean cheating would happen.
> 
> I guess I differentiate between someone who, for example, is completely flat chested and wants a little shape, vs someone, by OPs description, is ample in that area and just wants them bigger....this, to me, isn't about improving looks as much as it is getting looks from other men. Cheating or not, that isn't going to be great for their relationship.


I get it, and I'm sure there are women who do that. If you had known me when I had mine done, you'd have assumed I was going to start flashing everyone too. I knew a woman who had hers done and that is exactly what happened. I realize it's a thing that happens. I could be totally wrong, she could be getting them so she can hook up with the local pro football team. We don't know. Sometimes a different perspective helps.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Obviously yeah I like working out and such and part of the reason is to look a certain way. I have worked out enough in the past where it cut into time that my wife wanted to use.

Thing is with augmentation like this if you have the cash and someone really wants to then yeah why not? It may or may not make you feel better but it might need to be one of those things you just have to try.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Not for nothing, I love mine. I’m going to have them redone at the end of my seemingly endless weight loss journey and no one ever sees me naked. I’m clearly doing it for me.😎


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Well hell just post them puppies up and we will let you know if she needs it or not …..


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

hamadryad said:


> Let's leave out the ridiculous stuff for a minute....I agree...getting gigantic balloons would be considered crazy...I have some tattoos, but I certainly wouldn't expect a partner to think i wasn't off if I wanted to put fake horns on my skull...lol..
> 
> You always like to talk about how much you like to workout and such....Yeah, me too....And I probably take it to a level many people would consider extreme and un necessary particularly considering my age, but I enjoy it, don't do it for attention and its what I like to do with some of my free time...
> 
> ...


No. That's not the reality for a lot of guys. I think you are stretching more than a little.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

hamadryad said:


> I know where some guys are coming from...If they physically could, they would lock up their women or treat them like some religions do, where they think they can control their bodies and what they do...I am not about that, but I know a lot of guys are....They won't admit to it, but that's the reality..


And this is the kind of unhinged hysteria that happens when media and cultural propaganda meets weakmindedness.

Also, any standards that men establish within their relationships is misogyny, we have a toxic masculinity crisis, and there are abusers hiding behind every tree.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

drencrom said:


> An extreme decision basically saying "I don't care what my husband thinks, I care what other men think"


It could be "I don't care what my husband thinks because bigger boobs will give me more confidence in myself and I will feel better about myself - and he should understand this"... I think most people have cosmetic surgery for personal reasons, not to attract other people's attention.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Well hell just post them puppies up and we will let you know if she needs it or not …..


Finally, an evaluation process that has merit. Let's call it doing the background engineering. Risk management really. A must do step in every project.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> And this is the kind of unhinged hysteria that happens when media and cultural propaganda meets weakmindedness.
> 
> Also, any standards that men establish within their relationships is misogyny, we have a toxic masculinity crisis, and there are abusers hiding behind every tree.



You wanna talk about weak? The epitome of weakness is some guy who sits around worrying about what guy may be looking at his wife, or that he may not have what it takes to keep her interested so he needs to suppress anything that could possibly draw more attention. That's about as weak as anything I can think of.

But keep talking about "standards" of behavior. Like an adult person can't have a mind of their own...lol.

Confident and self assured men couldn't care less if every guy in the room is interested. They know where they stand among their peers and if said woman had other intentions she'd be replaced...period.

You have heard from more than one woman on the thread that either have had breast surgery or don't feel it's for the reasons you guys mention. There are millions of others out there, it's a big world.

If you are lucky you can find a compliant and obedient woman that you can control. They are getting hard to find though.lol


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

In Absentia said:


> It could be "I don't care what my husband thinks because bigger boobs will give me more confidence in myself and I will feel better about myself - and he should understand this"... I think most people have cosmetic surgery for personal reasons, not to attract other people's attention.


It's boobs. It's big boobs. It's adding to unsagging C cups her husband loves. It's not like adding shape to a small breasted woman, or fixing a bad nose.

This is about getting huge boobs.

Yes indeed they will be for others to look at. She's not _correcting an issue_ so she can look normal (like other people). She's getting huge boobs to put on display for others to gawk at.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Livvie said:


> She's getting huge boobs to put on display for others to gawk at.


Not sure where you read she is getting _huge_ _boobs_.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

@In Absentia 

Let's not rule it out.....🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> It could be "I don't care what my husband thinks because bigger boobs will give me more confidence in myself and I will feel better about myself - and he should understand this"... I think most people have cosmetic surgery for personal reasons, not to attract other people's attention.


And why would it give her more confidence in herself? It circles back around to what other men think. We aren't talking about removing some ugly witch's mole from a nose or something like that. We are talking about someone with an already ample chest but wants them to be more noticeable. So the question is, by whom? Certainly it isn't the husband in this case. It's other men.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

hamadryad said:


> You wanna talk about weak? The epitome of weakness is some guy who sits around worrying about what guy may be looking at his wife


It's not about other guys looking at his wife. It's about *her wanting their attention* when her husband loves the way she looks. That isn't good enough for her. To hell what he thinks...she wants the attention of other men.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Thanks for all the replies, and advice,
> 
> She basically says it is for her "own self esteem"
> 
> I guess she will be going ahead with these new ta-ta's


Ok, looks like what other men think is more important. I get wanting to fix things, like a huge not so flattering nose, ears sticking out, etc. With being a C cup already, this isn't that.

Good luck with it though.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Not saying this will at all be OPs situation, but just throwing this out there as, IMO, is why many women who already look good want them bigger.
Wife Left Me After Getting Breast Implants | The Modern Man


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

While it is possible that it's for other men, it's extremely telling when someone insists that is the only possible reason in the world that any woman ever wants to look better. Just because her husband says, "you look fine," that does not change the way she feels about how she looks or what she sees in the mirror. We're aware when we've put on extra weight or gotten a bad haircut or our boobs are too small for our frame. We have eyes and can see things for ourselves. I think for some men it's not that they want to control their wife's body, it's that they think their opinion of how she looks matters and her opinion does not. All this talk of dismissing his feelings, which again, I concede is possible, doesn't address that just telling her to accept herself as she is and not try to improve is dismissing HER feelings about how she looks. If going up one cup size makes her feel better and they have the disposable income to make that happen, why should it be forbidden to her just because he can live with her boobs being the size they are?


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

drencrom said:


> *It's not about other guys looking at his wife.* It's about *her wanting their attention* when her husband loves the way she looks. That isn't good enough for her. To hell what he thinks...she wants the attention of other men.


Yes it is....you said it in the post...lol...

You could take that thinking, and say that she shouldn't wear any makeup, any jewelry, any perfume, any heels, any form fitting clothes, don't go to the hair salon, don't go to the gym, etc, etc.......The list is endless...Because at the end of the day, all of those things will "draw attention" on some level...and according to your thinking, she shouldn't do/wear it, because she should be satisfied that her husband thinks she looks good....cRaZy...

I know guys like this...I get it...Instead of being supportive that their wife or GF is going to the gym to get in shape, they lose their shyt thinking she is going to "get more attention" and ditch them....If the relationship is on such weak footing, then its beyond worrying about whether she wants to get in shape(or perhaps want to improve her appearance)...its already doomed...


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> While it is possible that it's for other men, it's extremely telling when someone insists that is the only possible reason in the world that any woman ever wants to look better. Just because her husband says, "you look fine," that does not change the way she feels about how she looks or what she sees in the mirror. We're aware when we've put on extra weight or gotten a bad haircut or our boobs are too small for our frame. We have eyes and can see things for ourselves. I think for some men it's not that they want to control their wife's body, it's that they think their opinion of how she looks matters and her opinion does not. All this talk of dismissing his feelings, which again, I concede is possible, doesn't address that just telling her to accept herself as she is and not try to improve is dismissing HER feelings about how she looks. If going up one cup size makes her feel better and they have the disposable income to make that happen, why should it be forbidden to her just because he can live with her boobs being the size they are?


I know we rarely agree, but you hit this squarely on the head. TM...


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

In Absentia said:


> Not sure where you read she is getting _huge_ _boobs_.


OP said she's small bodied and thin, but already has perky C cups. You don't think D cups or DD are gonna look huge on a small, thin woman?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> While it is possible that it's for other men, it's extremely telling when someone insists that is the only possible reason in the world that any woman ever wants to look better. Just because her husband says, "you look fine," that does not change the way she feels about how she looks or what she sees in the mirror. We're aware when we've put on extra weight or gotten a bad haircut or our boobs are too small for our frame. We have eyes and can see things for ourselves. I think for some men it's not that they want to control their wife's body, it's that they think their opinion of how she looks matters and her opinion does not. All this talk of dismissing his feelings, which again, I concede is possible, doesn't address that just telling her to accept herself as she is and not try to improve is dismissing HER feelings about how she looks. If going up one cup size makes her feel better and they have the disposable income to make that happen, why should it be forbidden to her just because he can live with her boobs being the size they are?


It is important to keep in mind, most people especially men probably don't even know how cup size is even determined. A C to a D depending on how the implants are done might not even be noticeable once the implants settle in and all the swelling is gone. Which makes the reason she wants to do it more important. If she is looking for more attention that what she gets now the current plan isn't going to bring the results. 

I wonder if you asked OPs wife if she would say her boobs are a little saggy. I don't know about other guys but my wife sees a lot more imperfections in her body than I do. She calls herself fat all the time, She's 5'-8" 128lbs.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> While it is possible that it's for other men, it's extremely telling when someone insists that is the only possible reason in the world that any woman ever wants to look better. Just because her husband says, "you look fine," that does not change the way she feels about how she looks or what she sees in the mirror. We're aware when we've put on extra weight or gotten a bad haircut or our boobs are too small for our frame. We have eyes and can see things for ourselves. I think for some men it's not that they want to control their wife's body, it's that they think their opinion of how she looks matters and her opinion does not. All this talk of dismissing his feelings, which again, I concede is possible, doesn't address that just telling her to accept herself as she is and not try to improve is dismissing HER feelings about how she looks. If going up one cup size makes her feel better and they have the disposable income to make that happen, why should it be forbidden to her just because he can live with her boobs being the size they are?


I think this is a very good point. Maybe it isn't for the attention of other men. I know my wife hates the belly fat she has accumulated over the years and she hasn't had much luck with getting rid of it. In my eyes it is very minor and it certainly doesn't reduce my attraction for her and she knows that very well. She is only 130lbs at 5'4" so she is not overweight. That doesn't change how she sees it when she looks in the mirror. I know if she wasn't so afraid of surgery, or more precisely the recovery, she would get liposuction. She would be getting it to feel better about the reflection she sees in the mirror. I get no sense that It would be to look better for other men. In the back of her mind she may believe I will find her more attractive, but I believe even that would be secondary to feeling better about her own appearance for her. I would discourage her from getting the surgery, but unless she were doing something that seriously risked her life or she was having something done that would tank my attraction for her I wouldn't try to stop her. 

Getting implants could be the same thing. None of us really know what is going through her mind, not even her husband. It sounds like he has done everything he can as far as letting her know how he feels about her appearance. So long as she isn't doing something that will ruin his attraction for her then it is totally up to her.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> It is important to keep in mind, most people especially men probably don't even know how cup size is even determined. A C to a D depending on how the implants are done might not even be noticeable once the implants settle in and all the swelling is gone. Which makes the reason she wants to do it more important. If she is looking for more attention that what she gets now the current plan isn't going to bring the results.
> 
> I wonder if you asked OPs wife if she would say her boobs are a little saggy. I don't know about other guys but my wife sees a lot more imperfections in her body than I do. She calls herself fat all the time, She's 5'-8" 128lbs.


I would submit for consideration that if she is in fact doing it for the attention of other men, it is likely there would be other signs of said attention seeking besides wanting implants. Nothing happens in a vacuum.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Livvie said:


> OP said she's small bodied and thin, but already has perky C cups. You don't think D cups or DD are gonna look huge on a small, thin woman?


Mrs.Married is 5’0” 105lbs with natural D’s. Just for reference she doesn’t look like Mrs. Frankencups.

Just saying ….


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I would submit for consideration that if she is in fact doing it for the attention of other men, it is likely there would be other signs of said attention seeking besides wanting implants. Nothing happens in a vacuum.


This has to be true. There must be some other signs if this were the case. It is hard to believe that implants would be step 1 into getting attention from other men. If she wants attention from men other than her husband then the issue already exists and this is just the latest symptom.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Livvie said:


> OP said she's small bodied and thin, but already has perky C cups. You don't think D cups or DD are gonna look huge on a small, thin woman?


I don't think that's what he said... he said his wife is 130 and 5'6 (that's not small, IMO) and wants a CC - according to him, they would be too big for her frame. DD were never mentioned and they might be a bit too big, I agree. But that's not the case. TexasMom went from C do D and she is happy. It's all very subjective.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

drencrom said:


> And why would it give her more confidence in herself? It circles back around to what other men think. We aren't talking about removing some ugly witch's mole from a nose or something like that. We are talking about someone with an already ample chest but wants them to be more noticeable. So the question is, by whom? Certainly it isn't the husband in this case. It's other men.


Confidence in herself because her body looks good and she likes it. It doesn't have to be for other people. She is not going for massive breasts. You are just speculating she is doing it to attract other men.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I would submit for consideration that if she is in fact doing it for the attention of other men, it is likely there would be other signs of said attention seeking besides wanting implants. Nothing happens in a vacuum.


Right, not to mention a thin woman with perky Cs isn't going to get much more attention with Ds than she is already getting. The difference in one cup size on a thin woman is barely noticeable if you're holding them in your hands. 

If there is ever a TAM global conference I will set up a booth and bring women of different sizes for a blindfolded guess the cup size test. There will be a big "scientific research being conducted sign".


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Right, not to mention a thin woman with perky Cs isn't going to get much more attention with Ds than she is already getting. The difference in one cup size on a thin woman is barely noticeable if you're holding them in your hands.


The difference the H might notice, however, is in how much more confident she is. I thought confidence was supposed to be sexy, but I guess only to a point.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> The difference the H might notice, however, is in how much more confident she is. I thought confidence was supposed to be sexy, but I guess only to a point.


Depends on the man I guess. For some, confidence in a woman is a red flag. I think most men find a lack of self esteem or self confidence unsexy.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Depends on the man I guess. For some, confidence in a woman is a red flag. I think most men find a lack of self esteem or self confidence unsexy.


Well, and men who don’t want their wives to feel confident are generally going to have a whole host of other mental problems and controlling behaviors that are far more likely to break up their marriage than a couple of sacks of saline.

ETA: I don’t think thats the case with the men responding here. I think it boils down to a belief that a wife’s beliefs and thoughts about how she looks should be dictated by her husband. This whole “if it’s enough for your husband then it’s enough for you” stuff.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, some men (and women) here think she is just doing it to attract other men's attention. We don't know that. We only know she is going from C to CC. Doesn't seem a massive enlargement to me.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Well, and men who don’t want their wives to feel confident are generally going to have a whole host of other mental problems and controlling behaviors that are far more likely to break up their marriage than a couple of sacks of saline.
> 
> ETA: I don’t think thats the case with the men responding here. I think it boils down to a belief that a wife’s beliefs and thoughts about how she looks should be dictated by her husband. This whole “if it’s enough for your husband then it’s enough for you” stuff.


I want my W to feel confident in all those things.

Because I'm man enough to be the one she wants to bang from here to eternity anyway. 

I'll take that challenge every day of the week and twice or more on Sundays.

Simple. 

And we've had that conversation. I always say I want her to be all that she wants to be.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I want my W to feel confident in all those things.
> 
> Because I'm man enough to be the one she wants to bang from here to eternity anyway.
> 
> ...


Any good husband would. If someone wants to argue that it’s expensive, or that bigger boobs would look fake or silly on her frame, or that she doesn’t have a good reason for it, that’s valid. But these arguments that the only reason any woman ever would want to look better is for other men are insane. It’s a possibility, but so are other reasons. I mean there’s a guy on here who won’t let his wife go to the gym by herself because he’s afraid she’ll have sex with other men there. If you’re a man who thinks if a wife goes outside without a leash she’ll hop on the first **** she sees, the implants are not the problem.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

hamadryad said:


> Yes it is....you said it in the post...lol...


No, you are misunderstanding what I said. I said it's not about men looking at his wife. In other words men will look, and that's not the problem. The problem is if she is doing something to gain that attention. It's not what is in the minds of the men that are an issue, the way I see it. It's if she is doing this to get that attention. 

Women may look at me, but I'm not doing anything over the top to gain that attention. No socks in my jeans or a summer sausage.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Well, and men who don’t want their wives to feel confident are generally going to have a whole host of other mental problems and controlling behaviors that are far more likely to break up their marriage than a couple of sacks of saline.
> 
> ETA: I don’t think thats the case with the men responding here. I think it boils down to a belief that a wife’s beliefs and thoughts about how she looks should be dictated by her husband. This whole “if it’s enough for your husband then it’s enough for you” stuff.


So if a man stuffs a sock in his jeans, what do you think the desired outcome for him is?


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm late to the party here, but I can say from experience that I have known many couples throughout the years (probably seven total) where the wife or girlfriend got breast enhancements. In almost every case it didn't end well for the relationship. All of the couples except maybe two ended up splitting up.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

drencrom said:


> So if a man stuffs a sock in his jeans, what do you think the desired outcome for him is?


Extreme embarrassment when he hooks up with a girl and she's expecting to find a big sausage only to discover a mini hot dog.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> I don't think that's what he said... he said his wife is 130 and 5'6 (that's not small, IMO) and wants a CC - according to him, they would be too big for her frame.


He said he doesn't know her weight, he was taking a guess without knowing what that weight looks like on her. This is what he knows: "She is slim with an ample C-cup, anything bigger in my opinion will definitely look fake"


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

drencrom said:


> So if a man stuffs a sock in his jeans, what do you think the desired outcome for him is?


Extra ball sweat? 😂. Are you saying that if a man tries to improve his appearance he is only doing it to cheat on his wife?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Extreme embarrassment when he hooks up with a girl and she's expecting to find a big sausage only to discover a mini hot dog.


Not unlike a man discovering tight skinned balloons that look like they are about to pop and not the nice natural soft breasts most have come to love.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Extra ball sweat? 😂. Are you saying that if a man tries to improve his appearance he is only doing it to cheat on his wife?


Appearance of a specific type. So you don't want to seriously answer the question. And that's fine. And no, not talking about cheating, just gaining attention from someone other than his wife, or in this case, the husband. Obviously OP has a slight issue with this otherwise he wouldn't have come here and this being his very first post.

One wants their tits to be gazed upon, and in this one the man's front bump. We aren't talking about makeup or a nice hairstyle here.

You all want him to think it's no big deal, I'm offering the other side of the coin.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

drencrom said:


> So if a man stuffs a sock in his jeans, what do you think the desired outcome for him is?


A sweaty peepee.

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

drencrom said:


> Not unlike a man discovering tight skinned balloons that look like they are about to pop and not the nice natural soft breasts most have come to love.


That is dependent on surgeon quality and if the patient listens to the surgeon. A good boob job will be pretty natural feeling after a few months. With my wife you can't tell she has implants even in a small bikini and they are very soft just like natural boobs. Stripper or porn boobs are the result of specifically wanting that in your face look or a bad surgeon. Any good surgeon's goal is to have a natural appearance. As a result you probably run into women with fake boobs all the time and you have no idea.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

drencrom said:


> Appearance of a specific type. So you don't want to seriously answer the question. And that's fine. And no, not talking about cheating, just gaining attention from someone other than his wife, or in this case, the husband. Obviously OP has a slight issue with this otherwise he wouldn't have come here and this being his very first post.
> 
> One wants their tits to be gazed upon, and in this one the man's front bump. We aren't talking about makeup or a nice hairstyle here.
> 
> You all want him to think it's no big deal, I'm offering the other side of the coin.


No one said it’s no big deal. I’m saying that it doesn’t automatically mean she is chasing other men.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> No one said it’s no big deal. I’m saying that it doesn’t automatically mean she is chasing other men.


And I didn't say it automatically means she is chasing other men. But anyone that doesn't think she doesn't want attention from other men other than her husband are fooling themselves.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

drencrom said:


> And I didn't say it automatically means she is chasing other men. But anyone that doesn't think she doesn't want attention from other men other than her husband are fooling themselves.


I disagree. It doesn’t automatically mean she is chasing other men. Which is what attention seeking is. They don’t put the implants in her brain. If she was only not attention seeking because of opportunity then she was always like that. Implants do not change who someone is. Absent any other cheating behaviors it is fair to say this could be for herself.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> No one said it’s no big deal. I’m saying that it doesn’t automatically mean she is chasing other men.


You are correct; but may I add a caveat that for many women enhanced self-esteem and attention are the most powerful of aphrodisiacs. A strong woman with good boundaries will reap the benefits of an improved look while her partner reaps the benefits also. Unfortunately, there are a lot of woman with sh*t for boundaries who allow the enhancements to go to their heads and make them more susceptible to waywardness.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I disagree. It doesn’t automatically mean she is chasing other men. Which is what attention seeking is.


And I disagree there. Chasing men would be attention seeking added with interaction. Otherwise it's just seeking attention.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ArthurGPym said:


> You are correct; but may I add a caveat that for many women enhanced self-esteem and attention are the most powerful of aphrodisiacs. A strong woman with good boundaries will reap the benefits of an improved look while her partner reaps the benefits also. Unfortunately, there are a lot of woman with sh*t for boundaries who allow the enhancements to go to their heads and make them more susceptible to waywardness.


If this is the case, that is a problem with the woman. The implants are not responsible.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

drencrom said:


> And I disagree there. Chasing men would be attention seeking added with interaction. Otherwise it's just seeking attention.


That’s fair. It’s a nuance. I still disagree that seeking attention from other men is the only reason a woman would get implants. I’m not saying it’s not one possible reason but I happen to know it is not the only possible reason.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

At its core, I think most people like to think they want to present themselves in such a way that their appearance is appealing....Men or women...All it means at that point is that you have "the look:" that is considered desirable...It could have nothing to do with attention...Its like being able to speak intelligently in a group when you open your mouth,,,Its just how people with a sense of pride want to be... It may be cheap validation, but most people appreciate it and its not generally considered dysfunctional..

For women, its having a nice hourglass type of body...For men, its the muscular/mesomorph body type...It just so happens that a typical woman with a decent body can propel herself almost to ideal with a boob job...For guys, its a lot harder....even years of toiling in gyms, wont do it, if you don't have the genetic type...But be assured, there are millions of amateur gym type guys that are abusing PEDs to try to get there...Talk about dangerous...If they could get the same effect as a woman gets with a breast enlargement, there wouldn't be enough surgeons to meet the demand...So a lot of hypocrisy among guys...Not necessarily in this thread, but in general..


----------



## maskeddreamer01 (4 mo ago)

Wife has them. She only wanted to keep her original size and correct motherhood wear & tear. After having our second child, felt as though mothering had ruined her breasts, which was her perspective not mine. I said to her it was her body and it was up to her understanding the risks associated with the operation and the implants themselves. I had no issues with her "Mom boobs".
So here are (my perspective), The pro's: She is now late 40'sand looks better than most 30 yr olds because she still keep herself in great shape and still has curves and things in the right places, gravity has yet to win. Her confidence is generally positive for which she feels good about herself. So why would I complain. The con's: She doesn't enjoy breast play since having them as much, but wasn't big into breast play in the first place, guess I lose a little here. She wears a bra 95% of the time due to trying to maintain her "shape", vs fighting gravity by going braless, while I don't understand, it's really not my place to say. She has them to enhance her confidence, whereas it can be a pain point with having to deal with other men who lack consideration for another man's wife by gaulking or trying to pick her up and have a go, this has always frustrated me. Luckily she has always told them to pound salt vs me having to get involved. So as you can see, there is pro & con however from my perspective she gets a large portion of the benefit which is fine, whereas me, I don't get much out of it, nor would it matter to me if she didn't have them either as mentioned earlier.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

maskeddreamer01 said:


> Wife has them. She only wanted to keep her original size and correct motherhood wear & tear.


And I see absolutely nothing wrong with that. Now THIS is an example of getting implants for a completely different reason that what, IMO, seems to be the case here.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Any good husband would. If someone wants to argue that it’s expensive, or that bigger boobs would look fake or silly on her frame, or that she doesn’t have a good reason for it, that’s valid. *But these arguments that the only reason any woman ever would want to look better is for other men are insane. It’s a possibility, but so are other reasons.* I mean there’s a guy on here who won’t let his wife go to the gym by herself because he’s afraid she’ll have sex with other men there. If you’re a man who thinks if a wife goes outside without a leash she’ll hop on the first **** she sees, the implants are not the problem.


Full stop. I don’t know why we can’t stop from talking past each other on this point.

Saying that a married woman wanting to have a boob job to turn perfectly adequate perky breasts (according to her husband) into bigger D’s or better is most likely about male attention - is not the same thing as saying that the only reason a woman would ever want to look better is for male attention.

Those two statements have nothing to do with each other.

I (and presumably most men here) want my wife to look her best.
I want (and fortunately have) an attractive / beautiful / sexy wife.
I’m glad she keeps herself in shape and keeps up her appearance. I’m glad other people (including men) consider her attractive.
That’s not the point, and it has nothing to do with the scenario in question.

So one more time for the record: yes - women do a lot of things to look better and feel better, that may not have anything to do with male attention. And that’s great, and most husbands encourage that.

But we’re not talking about those things, we’re talking about OP’s specific example, which would raise concerns for most rational husbands.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

drencrom said:


> No, you are misunderstanding what I said. I said it's not about men looking at his wife. In other words men will look, and that's not the problem. The problem is if she is doing something to gain that attention. It's not what is in the minds of the men that are an issue, the way I see it. It's if she is doing this to get that attention.
> 
> Women may look at me, but I'm not doing anything over the top to gain that attention. No socks in my jeans or a summer sausage.


He’s choosing to misunderstand.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

DudeInProgress said:


> He’s choosing to misunderstand.


And misrepresent


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> That’s fair. It’s a nuance. I still disagree that seeking attention from other men is the only reason a woman would get implants. I’m not saying it’s not one possible reason but I happen to know it is not the only possible reason.


I don’t think anyone is saying that the only reason a woman would ever get implants is for attention from other men.
We are saying that in this specific example, as outlined by OP, that is the most likely reality.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I would submit for consideration that if she is in fact doing it for the attention of other men, it is likely there would be other signs of said attention seeking besides wanting implants. Nothing happens in a vacuum.


I think that is a very fair point. 

And a good question for OP.
Does your wife have a history of attention seeking behavior, or are there other points of concern with her behavior?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> Mrs.Married is 5’0” 105lbs with natural D’s. Just for reference she doesn’t look like Mrs. Frankencups.
> 
> Just saying ….


Mrs Conan is the same height and weight with good sized C's and she looks quite big in that department.

I can imagine D's!😳


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I sometimes wonder if in the future archeologists are gonna dig us up and wonder why some women were buried with plastic bags near their torso area.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I would submit for consideration that if she is in fact doing it for the attention of other men, it is likely there would be other signs of said attention seeking besides wanting implants. Nothing happens in a vacuum.


Yeah. I really haven't seen anything from OP that would indicate wanting attention from other men?

Maybe she is comparing herself in an unhealthy way with her daughter but I didn't see indications of male attention seeking behavior.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I sometimes wonder if in the future archeologists are gonna dig us up and wonder why some women were buried with plastic bags near their torso area.


Not that it's a great comparison but how about all those guys that got fake muscle and butt implants?😂


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

OP ain’t coming back folks ….. he’s out buying tits.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

This thread is getting ridiculous now. I’m out.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> This thread is getting ridiculous now. I’m out.


Oh come on @In Absentia we are just getting started. We haven’t even begun to defile ourselves well enough just yet.

Besides …. You know ya wanna see ‘em !


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

DudeInProgress said:


> Full stop. I don’t know why we can’t stop from talking past each other on this point.
> 
> Saying that a married woman wanting to have a boob job to turn perfectly adequate perky breasts (according to her husband) into bigger D’s or better is most likely about male attention - is not the same thing as saying that the only reason a woman would ever want to look better is for male attention.
> 
> ...


I think the misunderstanding is the OPs wife's lack of a why for the surgery. I want them bigger and my self confidence isn't a why. A good why might be they are little less full than they use to be or something more specific as to the why. This would likely be the first part of the conversation with a surgeon, the surgeon wants to know what the goal is. Most surgeons will try to achieve an understated natural look so If you're looking for maximum attention you better say so. Going from a perky C to a D isn't going to move the needle on the amount of attention she gets. No one including the OP has a real answer to the why yet.  

I get where you're coming from because not having a good why could mean she doesn't want to say. Like "my friend Jenna gets way more looks than me and I'm jealous.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

drencrom said:


> And I see absolutely nothing wrong with that. Now THIS is an example of getting implants for a completely different reason that what, IMO, seems to be the case here.


This is about your opinion of implants and what they mean and do. You seem to be under the impression that they change who a woman is, and they do not.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> Besides …. You know ya wanna see ‘em !


I wish we could, to stop all this silly speculation.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> I wish we could, to stop all this silly speculation.


If it wasn’t this we’d all just be disagreeing about something else anyways. Just as well be talking about tits 🤣


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't know what the big deal with fake tits is anyways. I mean I wouldn't want my wife getting them but I'm perfectly fine with others wives getting them.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> If it wasn’t this we’d all just be disagreeing about something else anyways. Just as well be talking about tits 🤣


Better than politics or cheating fo sho. Everyone loves boobs!


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, if a man got calf implants, it would give off a vibe to others. To me it comes off as overly concerned about image, and is a weird vibe.

Similarly, whether intentional or not, other men perceive something when a woman, especially older and married, gets a boob job.

Her intentions may be for internal confidence... or whatever they are, men will still perceive a vibe (right or wrong) about it.

I personally, wouldn't want others thinking about my wife that way. I know for sure other men with this perception would feel she is likely more open to being hit on...and there actions would follow suit.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

re16 said:


> Well, if a man got calf implants, it would give off a vibe to others. To me it comes off as overly concerned about image, and is a weird vibe.
> 
> Similarly, whether intentional or not, other men perceive something when a woman, especially older and married, gets a boob job.
> 
> ...


I hear what you’re saying, but think about what we read on this forum. If a woman wears makeup, some men assume she is trying to get male attention and would hit on her. If she works out and keeps herself in shape, same. There will always be creepers.

This also assumes that all boob jobs look like that shop teacher in the news. I bet you see women every day with boob jobs, Botox, face lifts, etc and you don’t even know it.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I don't know what the big deal with fake tits is anyways. I mean I wouldn't want my wife getting them but I'm perfectly fine with others wives getting them.


I would actually be fine if wife wanted implants. Not going to happen at our age though, on our fixed income.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> This is about your opinion of implants and what they mean and do. You seem to be under the impression that they change who a woman is, and they do not.


No, and if you read my other posts, you'd know that is not my impression. A woman who wants them because she wants more attention from other men is still that same woman. A woman that wants them because they suffered a disfigurement, or something reconstructive, or even going from nothing to something is still that same woman.

Change who a woman is? Nah, still the same woman with whatever drives them to get implants.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I don't know what the big deal with fake tits is anyways. I mean I wouldn't want my wife getting them but I'm perfectly fine with others wives getting them.


Ahh hell, let's vote. I bet she gets them.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

drencrom said:


> No, and if you read my other posts, you'd know that is not my impression. A woman who wants them because she wants more attention from other men is still that same woman. A woman that wants them because they suffered a disfigurement, or something reconstructive, or even going from nothing to something is still that same woman.
> 
> Change who a woman is? Nah, still the same woman with whatever drives them to get implants.


But you’re saying if you don’t think the implants were “necessary,” that means she’s only getting them for attention from men. Which is your opinion, and you have every right to it. I disagree, so I guess we agree to disagree on this.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> But you’re saying if you don’t think the implants were “necessary,” that means she’s only getting them for attention from men.


Yes, so how does that translate into changing who a woman is? She's still the same woman with the same desire to get them for whatever reason.

I think your interjecting something to the conversation that isn't there to be purely argumentative. And dammit TM, I like you, but this isn't the first time you've done that.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Ahh hell, let's vote. I bet she gets them.


I think he already said that she is getting them. Seems he may be fine with it, but wonder what his reasoning was to create an account to talk about it.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

drencrom said:


> Yes, so how does that translate into changing who a woman is? She's still the same woman with the same desire to get them for whatever reason.
> 
> I think your interjecting something to the conversation that isn't there to be purely argumentative. And dammit TM, I like you, but this isn't the first time you've done that.


Ok, that’s a fair question, so I will try to clarify. If the women doesn’t get the implants, do you think she will NOT have a problem with wanting attention from other men? And you are still insisting there is only one reason a woman gets implants, unless you (general you) think they’re “necessary.” Why does the woman have no say in whether she needs them?

What you are characterizing as being “argumentative” is me not backing down. I do get accused of this a lot. If I don’t capitulate and agree, I’m “argumentative.” I said you can think what you want but I disagree. In order for me to not be “argumentative,” would I need to change my stance and adopt yours? Because that is what it seems like.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

drencrom said:


> I think he already said that she is getting them. Seems he may be fine with it, but wonder what his reasoning was to create an account to talk about it.


Because who *doesn't* want to talk about boobs.....👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Ok, that’s a fair question, so I will try to clarify. If the women doesn’t get the implants, do you think she will NOT have a problem with wanting attention from other men? And you are still insisting there is only one reason a woman gets implants


_sigh_ once again, I never insisted any such thing. There are reasons of reconstructive surgery, or if they absolutely have nothing in the way of a chest and want at least something.

It is my opinion in this person's case, not all. So again, you are interjecting things that I never said or insinuated.



> Why does the woman have no say in whether she needs them?


When did I say that? That's right, I didn't. Anyone can have a say all they like, just like her husband has the right to his feelings and opinions on the matter that brought him here with some level of concern as to "why". 



> What you are characterizing as being “argumentative” is me not backing down.


No, what I'm characterizing as being argumentative is you saying things that were not said, insinuated or even discussed. You've done this in threads before. You'll say people said things they did not because you aren't getting the response you are looking for....so you invent things.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Because who *doesn't* want to talk about boobs.....👍👍👍👍👍


Boobs are magic.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

It really must suck to be a woman....You barely can leave the house without make up and uncomfortable undergarments just to show up, get judged (and often discarded) because of natural aging, and any type of physical flaw, then when you want to do something to feel a little better about yourself, you get judged over that as well....

I really don't know how y'all do it...It's no wonder they throw in the towel and get a bunch of cats...It's gotta be absolutely maddening...


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

drencrom said:


> _sigh_ once again, I never insisted any such thing. There are reasons of reconstructive surgery, or if they absolutely have nothing in the way of a chest and want at least something.
> 
> It is my opinion in this person's case, not all. So again, you are interjecting things that I never said or insinuated.
> 
> ...


You won’t answer my first question, which was the important one. And I notice you cut out the rest of my sentence where I qualify what you said about implants to make it appear that I made an absolute statement when I did not.

What I obviously meant by “have a say,” was that the women should be able to give her own reasons instead of having those reasons assumed by someone else.

I would prefer to have been able to say you misunderstood me, or I didn’t explain myself well, but that didn’t happen here. You selectively quote, remove context, and then accuse me of “making things up.” This is no longer about implants or womens reasons for getting them.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

hamadryad said:


> It really must suck to be a woman....You barely can leave the house without make up and uncomfortable undergarments just to show up, get judged (and often discarded) because of natural aging, and any type of physical flaw, then when you want to do something to feel a little better about yourself, you get judged over that as well....
> 
> I really don't know how y'all do it...It's no wonder they throw in the towel and get a bunch of cats...It's gotta be absolutely maddening...


You can dispense with the drama. The situation which the OP came here to talk about with a concern is not even comparable to all the things you said above.

The KISA syndrome is strong with this one.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> You won’t answer my first question, which was the important one.


No, it's not an important one. She can still want attention with other men without getting them. Getting them, IMO, is just being obvious about it.

So go ahead, move the goalpost to something else and say I said something I didn't.



> I would prefer to have been able to say you misunderstood me, or I didn’t explain myself well, but that didn’t happen here. You selectively quote, remove context, and then accuse me of “making things up.”


Because you do make things up. You routinely in threads say people said things they did not, or that they insinuated something they did not. You've done it in other threads and an explanation was even given in the "banned" members thread that you did just that.

Now if you want to say I am of the opinion that she is getting them for attention from men other than her husband, you can say that, because that is my opinion and nowhere did I say that was a certainty. Just my opinion and opinions are not facts. Some are giving one side of the story, I'm giving the other. That's the way it works.

All the other things you attributed to my posts were made up, and I am done with this.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

drencrom said:


> You can dispense with the drama. The situation which the OP came here to talk about with a concern is not even comparable to all the things you said above.
> 
> The KISA syndrome is strong with this one.



Ok, but armchair psychoanalysis of someone you know nothing about?? 😂 😂


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

hamadryad said:


> Ok, but armchair psychoanalysis of someone you know nothing about?? 😂 😂


You're doing the same thing when you say it's not the case. They are opinions. That's the way opinions work. Again, dispense with the drama. Psychoanalysis. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

drencrom said:


> No, it's not an important one. She can still want attention with other men without getting them. *Getting them, IMO, is just being obvious about it*.
> 
> So go ahead, move the goalpost to something else and say I said something I didn't.


This is what I didn’t understand about what you were saying. I thought you meant if she didn’t get them it would prevent her from getting that attention, or at least getting so much of it.

It’s too bad, I enjoyed our conversations in the past. FWIW, this does happen to me a lot and I need to examine why. When everyone on a forum hates one person, the problem is with that one person. On this thread I learned that there is a large group of male posters who don’t even read my posts, they just assume everything I post is, I guess, “argumentative,” and when I say something they do agree with they accuse me of lying. It has to be something I’m doing because those guys always hated me, but we were friends before. I’ll continue to try to work on it. I wont reply again to you.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

drencrom said:


> You're doing the same thing when you say it's not the case. They are opinions. That's the way opinions work. Again, dispense with the drama. Psychoanalysis. 🤦‍♂️


Its not the same thing in this case....Why? Simple...He's said NOTHING about her being the type of person to seek attention, so at that point, a r_easonable person without perhaps prior scars_, would then have to give that person the benefit of the doubt....That's what reasonable people do....Or are you the type that sees a guy he knows nothing about with a Corvette and automatically thinks he bought it because he wants attention, not because maybe he just happens to like driving a Corvette?

This whole argument could be different if he painted a different picture of her.....but he didn't.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Dannyyyyy said:


> that could possibly be the reason, and i am not saying that can not be the reason,
> 
> but i dont know how you can conclude that as being 100% for sure?
> 
> maybe she just wants to feel better about herself?



*This was his actual quote from earlier in the thread....this coming from someone who knows her better than all of us do...*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Ladies want their boobs to look good, to stand out.
All is good.
Fine.

In olden times, men did the same thing!
They wore codpieces.
They let all see their dangling participle's dimensions.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

hamadryad said:


> *This was his actual quote from earlier in the thread....this coming from someone who knows her better than all of us do...*


He also said "that could possibly be the reason"....so he isn't denying it is a possibility. Again, I'm not telling him it is a 100% certainty, just giving him my opinion, as did others.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

hamadryad said:


> Its not the same thing in this case....Why? Simple...He's said NOTHING about her being the type of person to seek attention, so at that point, a *r*_*easonable person without perhaps prior scars*_, would then have to give that person the benefit of the doubt....*That's what reasonable people do*....Or are you the type that sees a guy he knows nothing about with a Corvette and automatically thinks he bought it because he wants attention, not because maybe he just happens to like driving a Corvette?
> 
> This whole argument could be different if he painted a different picture of her.....but he didn't.


Ya, I'm not taking your bait. Attempt to insult someone else. Now I'm really done because this has become a huge TJ.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Thanks for all the replies, and advice,
> 
> She basically says it is for her "own self esteem"
> 
> ...


Are we going to see her on TV in front of Dr. Terry Dubrow and Dr. Paul Nassif in the near future?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

The level of assumptions and speculations in many TAM's threads is becoming unbearable. Pages and pages of pure lunacy. This thread takes the biscuit. We have now established that the OP's wife is getting the implants to lure other men and cheat. Next!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

hamadryad said:


> It really must suck to be a woman....You barely can leave the house without make up and uncomfortable undergarments just to show up, get judged (and often discarded) because of natural aging, and any type of physical flaw, then when you want to do something to feel a little better about yourself, you get judged over that as well....
> 
> I really don't know how y'all do it...It's no wonder they throw in the towel and get a bunch of cats...It's gotta be absolutely maddening...


you need a tiny violin to go along with your sad song.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> The level of assumptions and speculations in many TAM's threads is becoming unbearable. Pages and pages of pure lunacy. This thread takes the biscuit. We have now established that the OP's wife is getting the implants to lure other men and cheat. Next!


No, that's not what was established. Try reading again.

Attention from men and luring them/cheating are two different things. So your insult of "lunacy" is ridiculous.

Next.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

drencrom said:


> No, that's not what was established. Try reading again.
> 
> Attention from men and luring them/cheating are two different things. So your insult of "lunacy" is ridiculous.
> 
> Next.


It's been mentioned. You read the 14 pages...  Next!


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> It's been mentioned. You read the 14 pages...  Next!


Show us who said she is going to cheat. If it's there, I will completely agree that is a huge overreach and dangerous speculation.

One person said implants more than likely lead to cheating, and even then there is the key word "likely", and didn't say that is what she was after.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

drencrom said:


> Show us who said she is going to cheat. If it's there, I will completely agree that is a huge overreach and dangerous speculation.


I'm not going to spend 2 hours looking for the posts where it is said. It's been said. I remember it very well. If you don't believe me, you find them... maybe you have more time than me...


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> I'm not going to spend 2 hours looking for the posts where it is said. It's been said.


It was said by ONE person on ONE post that implants "likely" lead to cheating. But don't let that stop you from saying this thread has established that we all say she is going to cheat.

Of course you aren't going to look for it. You pulled it out of thin air. It's pretty simple. Page one, Ctrl-F, "cheat"....rinse and repeat on each page. ONE person said it ONCE and that doesn't set the tone for the entire thread.

That is you being dramatic and wanting to attempt to throw in an insult while attributing the wrong understanding of what is being said by others.

NOBODY here has said that if she gets implants she is going to cheat. NOBODY. End of story.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> But you’re saying if you don’t think the implants were “necessary,” that means she’s only getting them for attention from men. Which is your opinion, and you have every right to it. I disagree, so I guess we agree to disagree on this.


I think many women have good intentions when they go under the knife, but where the rubber hits the road is how they react when they start getting unpredicted attention from men when they were not getting any before. That’s where some women go sideways.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

drencrom said:


> It was said by ONE person on ONE post that implants "likely" lead to cheating. But don't let that stop you from saying this thread has established that we all say she is going to cheat.
> 
> Of course you aren't going to look for it. You pulled it out of thin air. It's pretty simple. Page one, Ctrl-F, "cheat"....rinse and repeat on each page. ONE person said it ONCE and that doesn't set the tone for the entire thread.
> 
> ...


Not only it was mentioned, but it was implied many times. You just read what you want to read. Like me, I guess...


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> Not only it was mentioned, but it was implied many times. You just read what you want to read. Like me, I guess...


No, it wasn't implied that she was going to cheat. Again the ONLY mention of it was wmn1 where he said in a general sense that implants "likely" lead to cheating. That isn't saying that she is going to cheat, and it certainly wasn't said by me. And I am going to assume it's me you are talking about since I am adamant in my opinion. Nowhere did I say she was looking to cheat. Again, wanting male attention and looking to cheat are two different things.

Put your $ where your mouth is, show us who told OP or anyone else in this forum that they said she is going to cheat. Or double down on the cop out that you aren't going to go back and look.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

drencrom said:


> No, it wasn't implied that she was going to cheat. Again the ONLY mention of it was wmn1 where he said in a general sense that implants "likely" lead to cheating. That isn't saying that she is going to cheat, and it certainly wasn't said by me. And I am going to assume it's me you are talking about since I am adamant in my opinion. Nowhere did I say she was looking to cheat. Again, wanting male attention and looking to cheat are two different things.
> 
> Put your $ where your mouth is, show us who told OP or anyone else in this forum that they said she is going to cheat. Or double down on the cop out that you aren't going to go back and look.


I wasn't talking about you. One poster mentions it, others imply it. If I remember correctly, one even said it could have nefarious consequences. But answer one question: why would she want to attract other men's attention?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> I wasn't talking about you. One poster mentions it, others imply it. If I remember correctly, one even said it could have nefarious consequences. But answer one question: why would she want to attract other men's attention?


Wrong, one person said it likely leads to cheating, others didn't imply that she will cheat, just that it is a possible consequence. It's called opinions and nobody told him she is going to flat out cheat. And to keep you straight, since you are having difficulty, you said that people here are establishing "that the OP's wife is getting the implants to lure other men and cheat." And again, nope. Nobody established that. Just threw it out as a possibility.

To answer your question: Because she might like the flattery.

Answer one question: If it is for her "self-esteem", that means she cares what other people think. So what is it she wants to boost her self-esteem from other people by enlarging her breasts above what her husband considers more than adequate now?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

drencrom said:


> Because she might like the flattery.
> 
> Answer one question: If it is for her "self-esteem", that means she cares what other people think. So what is it she wants to boost her self-esteem from other people by enlarging her breasts above what her husband considers more than adequate now?


That is the catch with something cosmetic like this. Even if you say it is totally for you, there absolutely is a component where they are hoping to get some external validation. Maybe I'm way off base on that, but it seems logical. If a woman were to get enlargement surgery for her self esteem and not one single person noticed and said something to her I bet she would be extremely disappointed. Again, I could be wrong, but to me that is just part of human nature. 

I think in general there isn't anything inherently wrong with that. If I've been killing myself at the gym it sure does feel good when someone mentions that they notice the improvement. It only becomes a problem when that is your primary goal, especially if you are already in a happy long term relationship with a partner that loves you the way you are. It is hard to know what is in the head of the OP's wife with regard to that, but her reasons for wanting the surgery are vague at best, so we all start speculating about her true intentions. I think it is important for her to clearly articulate her reasons for wanting the surgery. Not just for the sake of her husband, but I think she owes it to herself.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> That is the catch with something cosmetic like this. Even if you say it is totally for you, there absolutely is a component where they are hoping to get some external validation. Maybe I'm way off base on that, but it seems logical. If a woman were to get enlargement surgery for her self esteem and not one single person noticed and said something to her I bet she would be extremely disappointed. Again, I could be wrong, but to me that is just part of human nature.
> 
> I think in general there isn't anything inherently wrong with that. If I've been killing myself at the gym it sure does feel good when someone mentions that they notice the improvement. It only becomes a problem when that is your primary goal, especially if you are already in a happy long term relationship with a partner that loves you the way you are. It is hard to know what is in the head of the OP's wife with regard to that, but her reasons for wanting the surgery are vague at best, so we all start speculating about her true intentions. I think it is important for her to clearly articulate her reasons for wanting the surgery. Not just for the sake of her husband, but I think she owes it to herself.


This. 

If you are in a happy marriage, your husband loves your body, you have a nice body and nice unsagging C cup breasts, it would be nice to hear the real reason one would get implants to make them even bigger.

OP hinted he thinks she might be jealous of her daughter and that's kinda icky.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> That is the catch with something cosmetic like this. Even if you say it is totally for you, there absolutely is a component where they are hoping to get some external validation.


Bingo.



> I think in general there isn't anything inherently wrong with that.


Absolutely not. Everyone wants to be presentable. But in this case, it's tits when she seems to have a great set already according to her husband. She knows who is going to be staring at her and that, IMO is why she is getting them.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

drencrom said:


> Wrong, one person said it likely leads to cheating, others didn't imply that she will cheat, just that it is a possible consequence. *It's called opinions* and nobody told him she is going to flat out cheat. And to keep you straight, since you are having difficulty, you said that people here are establishing "that the OP's wife is getting the implants to lure other men and cheat." And again, nope. Nobody established that. Just threw it out as a possibility.
> 
> To answer your question: Because she might like the flattery.
> 
> Answer one question: If it is for her "self-esteem", that means she cares what other people think. So what is it she wants to boost her self-esteem from other people by enlarging her breasts above what her husband considers more than adequate now?



Yes, opinions, like yours and mine. I'm out and you are on "ignore" for your aggressive, unpleasant tone.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Livvie said:


> This.
> 
> If you are in a happy marriage, your husband loves your body, you have a nice body and nice unsagging C cup breasts, it would be nice to hear the real reason one would get implants to make them even bigger.
> 
> OP hinted he thinks she might be jealous of her daughter and that's kinda icky.


Precisely. And for the others, look, I'm not saying there aren't other reasons. i.e. having absolutely NO chest and wants some volume, or reconstructive, etc.

But this situation isn't any of those. Even if her husband didn't want her to have them and she was as flat as an 8 year old boy, I'd get it that she wants them for other than attention. In this situation I can't see her wanting them for any other reason. That's just my opinion. Not saying it as a certainty.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> Yes, opinions, like yours. You don't even know the meaning of self-esteem. I'm out and you are on ignore for your aggressive tone.


Right, you decide to basically call me or someone else a "lunatic", but I have the aggressive tone. 🤦‍♂️ 

Go ahead, ignore away. I won't be losing sleep. NOTE: moderators, sorry for the TJ, it will cease as of now.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

drencrom said:


> Right, you decide to basically call me or someone else a "lunatic", but I have the aggressive tone. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Go ahead, ignore away. I won't be losing sleep. NOTE: moderators, sorry for the TJ, it will cease as of now.


I don't think this is a TJ. All this back and forth is over the OP's wife's motivation for the procedure. That is an important question he and the eventual surgeon will need to know. It's kind of central to the situation.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

hamadryad said:


> *This was his actual quote from earlier in the thread....this coming from someone who knows her better than all of us do...*


Then why do you call him weak?


----------



## Frankie J (4 mo ago)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Wife wants breast implants, I don't want her to get them,
> 
> I think she looks great the way she is, and I don't like the risk involved with the surgery
> 
> Advice?


Try to talk her out of it . As soon as they get in Inplants next thing you know they’re she’s showing everybody . Lol lol lol lol 
Me I like them all but , Preferred real in any shape or size . 
True .


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Frankie J said:


> Try to talk her out of it . As soon as they get in Inplants next thing you know they’re she’s showing everybody . Lol lol lol lol
> Me I like them all but , Preferred real in any shape or size .
> True .


I think it's too late. I think she is getting the swollen cantaloupes as we speak.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Don't put anything on your lips. They can fill any little lines above and to the side of your lip line and that will straighten your lips back out without making you look like a fish because there is no filler in your lips. They just put a little bead right up above where your lip liner would go and it makes everything taught again and if the corners of your mouth are starting to disappear it brings those back out. Don't ever put anything in your lips. I think people try hard to convince themselves that that looks good when it really looks awful and rubbery.


Ma'am you can find benadryl on Pharmacy isle #3. 🤣


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> true I made a post here on another topic along the same lines yesterday ,
> some people think a woman when she gets up in the morning gets dressed that she is thinking how men will be attracted to her in what ever she wears , like a woman's only reason to live is for men ,
> same as they ask a rape victim what she had on when she was raped , strange women that are only into women don't rape other women ,


Go ask some women who were in prison, they would disagree with you.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Hmmm. Mrs. C had it done though I was very much not in favor of it.
> 
> She did do it for herself and her own self esteem and not to attract men.
> 
> ...


The few women I know of who hat enlargements, started cheating on their husbands in short order. The evidently enjoyed the extra attention from the other men.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> If a woman were to get enlargement surgery for her self esteem and not one single person noticed and said something to her I bet she would be extremely disappointed.


Especially after pain and spending north of $10k!


----------



## Power1 (5 mo ago)

Dannyyyyy said:


> Wife wants breast implants, I don't want her to get them,
> 
> I think she looks great the way she is, and I don't like the risk involved with the surgery
> 
> Advice?


What is the value of a happy wife? So, you have to go through a few hours of stress regarding anesthesia and possibly post op infection. Use a Board Certified General or Plastic Surgeon at a major hospital and give her your blessings. I’m an Oral Surgeon, completed some significant trauma surgeries and all cases came out as hoped, your wife has 100x’es better odds of survival than someone slamming their head through a windshield. Also, if your wife isn‘t going to prance around before a camera somewhere the boob cases are some of the simplest cases in medicine. If your wife is healthy, ie, non smoker, healthy weight, good liver enzyme levels, glucose and no Hx of cardio disease then give her a present. She’ll appreciate your generosity.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Power1 said:


> What is the value of a happy wife? So, you have to go through a few hours of stress regarding anesthesia and possibly post op infection. Use a Board Certified General or Plastic Surgeon at a major hospital and give her your blessings. I’m an Oral Surgeon, completed some significant trauma surgeries and all cases came out as hoped, your wife has 100x’es better odds of survival than someone slamming their head through a windshield. Also, if your wife isn‘t going to prance around before a camera somewhere the boob cases are some of the simplest cases in medicine. If your wife is healthy, ie, non smoker, healthy weight, good liver enzyme levels, glucose and no Hx of cardio disease then give her a present. She’ll appreciate your generosity.


Ew the "value of a happy wife"?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

It all comes down to what the person can live with , There is only one woman I know that has had this work done , she is my SIL and when I met her last I never noted the difference but then I was not looking for it and they were not on show , 
I know some women that have had breast cancer , but I don't know if they have had implants or use something to replace the breast , 
But today when you get some women after breast cancer proudly showing their scars on social media 
and not going down the fake boob road , 

for my wife and I if she wanted/ Needed them the cost would be the limiting factor 10k and over ,
COPLED WITH THE RISK 

I think many people turn everything into a sex equality matter now and you get them on both sides of the debate 
you get some that support things like no bra , breastfeeding in public, not for the right reasons but for their own agenda


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> I know some women that have had breast cancer , but I don't know if they have had implants or use something to replace the breast ,
> But today when you get some women after breast cancer proudly showing their scars on social media
> and not going down the fake boob road ,


On posting her bare (implant free) breasts on a popular Fetish website, my wife doesn't hide her lumpectomy scars.



> I think many people turn everything into a sex equality matter now and you get them on both sides of the debate
> you get some that support things like no bra , breastfeeding in public, not for the right reasons but for their own agenda


I don't know about any agendas. I recall seeing my younger siblings being breast fed in public by my mother during the 1970s in Australia. As best as I can recall no one ever expressed any complaint about it, and my mother wasn't the only one doing that either.

Likewise my wife breastfed both of our children in public as well during the early 2000s, of which she wasn't the only one and no one ever expressed any complaint about it. Such things are simply practical.

As to not wearing bras, my wife doesn't wear them, and hasn't for lots of years before she had breast cancer, since her breasts are quite pert and stand on their own without support. While after having had breast cancer, she doesn't wear them (since they still stand on their own), and because she has found trying to wear them (including specially fitted ones) a rather uncomfortable experience. Again nothing more than another practical measure.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Personal said:


> On posting her bare (implant free) breasts on a popular Fetish website, my wife doesn't hide her lumpectomy scars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems our wife's are much the same


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> Seems our wife's are much the same


Nice  . Then she is likely to be attractive, taller, educated, bilingual, professionally successful and perhaps even a native Italian like mine.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

all except the Italian bit


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

drencrom said:


> It's not about other guys looking at his wife. It's about *her wanting their attention* when her husband loves the way she looks. That isn't good enough for her. To hell what he thinks...she wants the attention of other men.


This right here......too many wives/GF don't seem to care that the SO. lavishes praise on their looks/bodies. After all they are "supposed to" so it does not carry weight with her. The other men's praises is what counts, because after all the other men would tell them the truth, 😂"They do not have ulterior motives after all" 😜🤣


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Livvie said:


> OP said she's small bodied and thin, but already has perky C cups. You don't think D cups or DD are gonna look huge on a small, thin woman?


Right! When I met my wife, she was 5'03" size 1~110# with 32 full "C" cup. I could have sworn it was her in the 1996 PB Girls of the Big 12 edition. Ohio State if I remember. But my filly was from Texas. Petite with 'C' cups is perfect PB centerfold body. Petite DD is more along lines of Hustler or Penthouse class.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Extra ball sweat? 😂. Are you saying that if a man tries to improve his appearance he is only doing it to cheat on his wife?


It is to get attention from others, because if spouse is very happy with what is there why alter what the outside world sees if not for seeking attention/validation from others.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

drencrom said:


> And I see absolutely nothing wrong with that. Now THIS is an example of getting implants for a completely different reason that what, IMO, seems to be the case here.


That could be done with a lift in this case, implant not necessary. Unless she wanted the mommy breast feeding size. My wife's went from full C to I don't know? F? Now they have deflated a bit from full milk production, she is now DD. She is thinking about a lift and tummy tuck, she already has C-sec scar, should be simple, panty line scar already there. Repair what our 2 kids stretched.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Better than politics or cheating fo sho. Everyone loves boobs!


Men's favorite subject! Heck if we had them, we would never leave the house. Just stay home rubbing oil all over our own😜 and trying to get them in our own mouths.🤣


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> This is about your opinion of implants and what they mean and do. You seem to be under the impression that they change who a woman is, and they do not.


It may however, reveal a weakness in her ability to handle the sudden added attention from other men. There by changing her behavior because of a lack of boundaries and moral integrity already there


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> This is what I didn’t understand about what you were saying. I thought you meant if she didn’t get them it would prevent her from getting that attention, or at least getting so much of it.
> 
> It’s too bad, I enjoyed our conversations in the past. FWIW, this does happen to me a lot and I need to examine why. When everyone on a forum hates one person, the problem is with that one person. On this thread I learned that there is a large group of male posters who don’t even read my posts, they just assume everything I post is, I guess, “argumentative,” and when I say something they do agree with they accuse me of lying. It has to be something I’m doing because those guys always hated me, but we were friends before. I’ll continue to try to work on it. I wont reply again to you.


It is misconstruing something someone says. You read into things that are not so. Do not try to think what a person is thinking, men will tell you, we tend to be very simple creatures, and what we say can typically be taken at face value.

I was perma-banned from S.I. because someone misconstrued what I responded to on somebody's post. They responded incorrectly saying I said something, I did not in any way state. 
One of their little darlings was triggered severely by what the other poster misconstrued that I supposedly said in their mind. 

The girl had a melt down because she thought I had said it was her fault because she was gang raped in NY. Was not further from the truth, but I was banned due to this other posters reading into something I did not in any way say. There was no chance to correct the other poster 

The girl was banned also because she had a melt down and was posting that she hoped my wife or child was gang raped. This was all because someone inferred something on a post that did not exist


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

drencrom said:


> It was said by ONE person on ONE post that implants "likely" lead to cheating. But don't let that stop you from saying this thread has established that we all say she is going to cheat.
> 
> Of course you aren't going to look for it. You pulled it out of thin air. It's pretty simple. Page one, Ctrl-F, "cheat"....rinse and repeat on each page. ONE person said it ONCE and that doesn't set the tone for the entire thread.
> 
> ...


Didn't say likely...I myself said most of the women I know who had enlargement, cheated on their hubby's. Only exception was a past co-workers reconstruction, that went up a size after her mastectomy. Her hubby is ~10yrs younger.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> That is the catch with something cosmetic like this. Even if you say it is totally for you, there absolutely is a component where they are hoping to get some external validation. Maybe I'm way off base on that, but it seems logical. If a woman were to get enlargement surgery for her self esteem and not one single person noticed and said something to her I bet she would be extremely disappointed. Again, I could be wrong, but to me that is just part of human nature.
> 
> I think in general there isn't anything inherently wrong with that. If I've been killing myself at the gym it sure does feel good when someone mentions that they notice the improvement. It only becomes a problem when that is your primary goal, especially if you are already in a happy long term relationship with a partner that loves you the way you are. It is hard to know what is in the head of the OP's wife with regard to that, but her reasons for wanting the surgery are vague at best, so we all start speculating about her true intentions. I think it is important for her to clearly articulate her reasons for wanting the surgery. Not just for the sake of her husband, but I think she owes it to herself.


I lift because my wife gets hot looking and feeling my arms and chest especially while...well....I leave that right there😏


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> Didn't say likely...I myself said most of the women I know who had enlargement, cheated on their hubby's. Only exception was a past co-workers reconstruction, that went up a size after her mastectomy. Her hubby is ~10yrs younger.


You're right....he said "often" leads to cheating. But same meaning, "likely" vs. "often". Still the point was, nobody said that the OPs wife was going to absolutely cheat, just pointing out a possibility since it is "likely" she wants attention from other men. And it was said by ONE person here, not many as someone incorrectly said.


----------



## renatesuper (3 mo ago)

That’s good news, isn’t it? My wife was a size 1 breast, so when she said she wanted implants, I got excited. Of course, I didn't tell her that. My response was this: "Honey, I love you just the way you are." That's true, but I like her even more with big breasts. I found the best plastic surgeon in New York for her, so she was happy. Still, there's one problem. After the surgery, I had to spend a lot of money to buy new bras. Lol. When calculating the surgery cost, don't forget to factor in buying new bras.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

renatesuper said:


> That’s good news, isn’t it? My wife was a size 1 breast, so when she said she wanted implants, I got excited. Of course, I didn't tell her that.


What about it excited you? I mean, presumably you already found your wife sexually attractive. Is it that you thought her breast size was a shortcoming?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

renatesuper said:


> wife was a size 1 breast,


What is a “size 1”?


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

Losing weight will improve looks more than any boob job and make one healthier.

If not over weight then going to the gym to become toned will improve looks
more than any boob job, and add the health benefits.

Boob jobs will not make one more attractive or healthier. Just your boobs bigger.

There are a lot of unattractive women out there with big boobs.


----------



## TerriSkarda (3 mo ago)

Breast augmentation with implants is one of the women's most common aesthetic surgeries. Breast implants have always been and remain a topic of discussion. However, they are in demand and are turning women into satisfied patients. Many argue that implants can cause breast cancer and other diseases and interfere with normal breastfeeding. Modern implants have undergone many studies and tests, where it has been proven that they are absolutely safe for the female body. My wife had this surgery with the doctor at www.realself.com. It looks very beautiful and sexy.


----------

